# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  Pre-debate coverage is starting now on FOX

## LibertyEagle

This should be interesting.

----------


## RP4ME

yes but I have a feeling im gonna start yelling at my TV and scare my poor dog again...he almost didnt surviv ethe last debates with me

----------


## kylejack

what time is the debate

----------


## rpfreedom08

links to live feed?  Thanks.

----------


## M.Bellmore

All i see is McCain yammering on

----------


## ne1buthilary

8 est i believe.. someone please correct me if i'm wrong

----------


## Shellshock1918

HA! chris grilled McCain on his campaign spending hypocrisy!

8pm est is correct.

----------


## atariman486

Can someone explain how John McCain having almost no money in the bank when you factor in debt means that your campaign is having a comeback?? Does FOX just make news up as they go along?

----------


## lorindon

ugh, he said threats to Israel are more serious than threats to the U.S. =\

----------


## brandon

> Does FOX just make news up as they go along?


*Yes.*

----------


## ItsTime

quick answer, yes




> Can someone explain how John McCain having almost no money in the bank when you factor in debt means that your campaign is having a comeback?? Does FOX just make news up as they go along?

----------


## jgmaynard

I have a friend who gets his news ONLY from Fox and Rush (he actually refers to Rush as "the news" ugh), and he thought that Ron says that 9/11 was an inside job. 
Yes, they make up the news to suit their own needs, as does most media. That's why I purposely read and view many, many sources for the news so they'll at least balance each other out. LOL. 

JM

----------


## Seth M.

I like how they say that HE says the GOP Congress has "lost its way"

All of the candidates seem to be taking bits and pieces of Dr Paul's campaign. Is this good or bad? I guess it does allow the viewer to focus on ONLY what the media wants them to focus on about Ron.. huh?

----------


## Johnnybags

> quick answer, yes


The MSM go by the motto "perception becomes reality" behind closed doors. Tell the idiots what to think and they will, and its true for 90% of the nation.

----------


## rpfreedom08

> *Yes.*


lol, no joke.  WHY DO PEOPLE STILL BELIEVE THE MEDIA?

----------


## greves

Links to live feed anyone?? I'm looking, have not found yet.  I'll start a thread to bring some more attention... I know a lot of people are looking for this at the moment.

----------


## Shellshock1918

> lol, no joke.  WHY DO PEOPLE STILL BELIEVE THE MEDIA?


What is their alternative? I mean really. Most wouldn't think to go online for their news.

----------


## LibertyEagle

[..

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

For live feed, try TVU, download here: http://www.softpedia.com/get/Interne...VUPlayer.shtml

Someone on the Forums turned me onto in a while ago, and I'm using it now for the first time.  Works great.

----------


## atariman486

Huckabee just stated he won the Palmetto Family Council's Straw Poll by a landslide, turns out he beat out RP 206 to 179

----------


## rpfreedom08

> What is their alternative? I mean really. Most wouldn't think to go online for their news.


People, this is the 21st century (the computer age).  Tv is so last century.

----------


## MsDoodahs

Oh, man, Huckabee is such a LIAR.  I really despise him, he gives me creepies.

----------


## torchbearer

> Huckabee just stated he won the Palmetto Family Council's Straw Poll by a landslide, turns out he beat out RP 206 to 179


a 27 vote landslide?

----------


## RP4ME

Hey is RP scheduled to talk now??? I need to walk my dog....

----------


## Trassin

There is no way they are going to get all the candidates in with as much time as they are giving Huck and McCain.

----------


## RP4ME

Is PAul coming on pre debate? I have to walk the dog! Please

----------


## MsDoodahs

Ack, he's claiming he has stellar character.

YOU ARE A LIAR, HUCKSTER.

----------


## Trassin

Looks like they are done for now, RP4ME

----------


## RP4ME

> Is PAul coming on pre debate? I have to walk the dog! Please


For the love of all taht is sacred and holy please - answer my qw!!!!!

----------


## Geronimo

> Looks like they are done for now, RP4ME


RP4Me^^^^

Go walk your dog! ..lol

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Oh, man, Huckabee is such a LIAR.  I really despise him, he gives me creepies.


Ditto.

----------


## RP4ME

Thank u ! Geeeshh!

----------


## Seth M.

Does anyone think that this "who is conservative and who is not" was FOUNDED by RON... He was schooling this neocons on what a conservative is months ago.. can you say "undermine"

Gosh   do they think they are going to chip out Ron Paul's support? or steal future supporters?

----------


## ConstitutionGal

> Is PAul coming on pre debate? I have to walk the dog! Please


Go walk your dog before you scare the pee outta him later!!

----------


## Shellshock1918

Ugh William Kristol, what a filthy individual.

----------


## mtbaird5687

Hume sounds drunk right now haha

----------


## RP4ME

> Go walk your dog before you scare the pee outta him later!!


Maximus says thanks you

----------


## ConstitutionGal

<I>Gosh do they think they are going to chip out Ron Paul's support? or steal future supporters?</I><P>
I think that's exactly what they're hoping and, frankly, given the intellect of the common voter, they just may succeed with the future supporters segment although us current supports would rather fight than switch!

----------


## Corydoras

> Maximus says thanks you


I have no line into Dr. Paul's head, but I do imagine he really, truly wouldn't want any dogs bursting for his sake.

----------


## Trassin

They are completely avoiding even saying RP's name.

----------


## Starks

*"we're Hungry!"*

----------


## Malakai0

Wow could they possibly promote ghouliani any more than they are?

His name is said once every 5 seconds...

----------


## atariman486

LOL!! They just called Rudy Giuliani the "most authentic" candidate so far. 

I'm sick of them talking about the online vs in-person results from the FRC poll yesterday. Some people that went to the conference said they voted online to avoid the long lines for in-person voting. FRC should've stated they were really running two polls!

----------


## ConstitutionGal

> Wow could they possibly promote ghouliani any more than they are?
> 
> His name is said once every 5 seconds...


Those who are actually in control of our nation are pushing for a Ghoul/Clinton general electon so another Clintoon will inhabit the White House.  Hopefully, the American public won't fall for it but I'm not holding my breath.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Rudy, Romney and Huck.  The MEDIA has spoken.  Including 'ol Bill Kristol, king of the neocons.  I can't tell you how much I enjoy hearing this guy talk.

----------


## LibertyEagle

This is just a bunch of propaganda.  It's sickening.

----------


## Malakai0

I shut it off. I'll put it back on at 8. I'd rather listen to nails on a chalkboard then those blatantly biased windbags.

Hey we're gonna shove a few corrupt candidates down your throat and not once say Ron Pauls name, even tho he has more money than most of them!

----------


## Neal Jiutai

I'm actually here in the Press Filing Center at the Presedency IV debate.

Because of our new, paleo-conservative newspaper, The Liberty Sentinel, we got press credentials for both days. :-D

I've got lots of footage of what's been going on these past few days, including us questioning McCain and Hunter, and all the RP support at Paullapalooza (the rally in downtown Orlando)

They'll be giving us access to the candidates to photograph them before the debate.

We've also got a commitment to a one-on-one interview with Paul after the debate. :-D

----------


## lorindon

> This is just a bunch of propaganda.  It's sickening.


I hear you.

I'm on the verge of getting violent if this continues all evening.

----------


## slantedview

> Rudy, Romney and Huck.  The MEDIA has spoken.  Including 'ol Bill Kristol, king of the neocons.  I can't tell you how much I enjoy hearing this guy talk.


It's odd that the PTB want huck, but the people seem to not (no $).

----------


## Malakai0

If I was there I'd stagedive the talking heads screaming "LIES AND PROPOGANDA".


I'd not mention the good doc of course =)

----------


## Malakai0

> It's odd that the PTB want huck, but the people seem to not (no $).




I don't think the people want Guliani or Romney either. If they only got to report individual donations I don't think they would be doing so hot. Romney is sunk and has been sunk, he is spending all borrowed money and his own money.

----------


## GML3G

"Who is the real Republican?" ???

You have got be FREAKING KIDDING ME!

On a side note, as I was flipping through the channels, MSNBC or CNN - I don't remember which - covered a story were 60-75 % of fake "bombs" passed through airport security during a routine check. However, there this one airport whose security was managed by a PRIVATE company. Only 20% of the "bombs" slipped through their security. This would strengthen some of Ron Paul's arguments, would it not?

----------


## Seth M.

> It's odd that the PTB want huck, but the people seem to not (no $).


They want a VP Huck to make a "close" election. (looks more real) THe endgame is Clinton. Giuliani is a (blatant) prop..  Huck is a "hopefully not" prop to the populous

----------


## Starks

> "Who is the real Republican?" ???
> 
> You have got be FREAKING KIDDING ME!
> 
> On a side note, as I was flipping through the channels, MSNBC or CNN - I don't remember which - covered a story were 60-75 % of fake "bombs" passed through airport security during a routine check. However, there this one airport whose security was managed by a PRIVATE company. Only 20% of the "bombs" slipped through their security. This would strengthen some of Ron Paul's arguments, would it not?


Any bombs getting through is unacceptable, private or government run.

----------


## Starks

LOL! Hume just called Kristol a neocon!

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

Oh, yuck.  Are any of you still watching this?

I have been a Republican my whole life, but I think I would rather be forced to listen to Hillary Clinton speak than Bill Kristol.

----------


## 82ndVET4RP

Your right Hume looks so drunk right now.

----------


## Shellshock1918

Juan schooled Kristol.

Kristol is such a little bitch, with his stupid neo-con talking points.

----------


## mwkaufman

Who's the black guy? I like his view on the war. (Obviously.)

----------


## atariman486

Haha... Juan Williams just said something about neocons being in Giuliani's camp and everyone's facial expression was priceless. I think they were surprised that he was calling them out as "neocons"

----------


## GML3G

> Any bombs getting through is unacceptable, private or government run.


Nevertheless, it shows the inefficiency of the bureaucracy and how money  is being wasted in redundant and inefficient goverment agencies (DOHS). The private security company did a better job.

----------


## 0zzy

That black guy was the only sane one there. 
"WHAT! IRAN? NUKE! NO! CANT HAPPEN! U SUPPORT THEM HAVING A NUKE IN IRAN!"
"no... but we can live with a nuclear Iran"
"BUT! ISRAEL! ISREALLL!"

----------


## Shellshock1918

> Who's the black guy? I like his view on the war. (Obviously.)


Juan Williams.

Guys don't be surprised if the first question they ask Paul is about the war. They are trying to distance him from the Republican base.

----------


## kmforpaul

Did anyone else see the irony when Kristol said the only solution to Iran is war, and then a cut to a 'Beaches Vacation' commercial.

Our country is so disillusioned.

----------


## Shellshock1918

> Haha... Juan Williams just said something about neocons being in Giuliani's camp and everyone's facial expression was priceless. I think they were surprised that he was calling them out as "neocons"


His body will be found in a dumpster tomorrow morning.

Ugh Insanity and Corpse is on now...

----------


## Starks

It's time for Hannity and... HANNITY!

----------


## atariman486

LOL! Colmes does look suspiciously like the Crypt Keeper.




> His body will be found in a dumpster tomorrow morning.
> 
> Ugh Insanity and Corpse is on now...

----------


## Trassin

Wonder if they will claim that people are redialing when RP wins the post debate poll again.

----------


## paulitics

> Haha... Juan Williams just said something about neocons being in Giuliani's camp and everyone's facial expression was priceless. I think they were surprised that he was calling them out as "neocons"


The actual self admitted neocons are working for Giuliani, the intelectuals like Podhoretz who write books on neoconservatism.   Yep, they are loud and proud.

----------


## Shellshock1918

Oh boy the usual "random selection" crowd. "I like Rudy cause he'll keep me safe."

Stupidity.

WTF!! Romney vs the Ghoul??

WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH THESE MORONS???

Neo-con hotbed of stupidity.

----------


## fj45lvr

interviewing airheads now???  Rudy on immigration???  what a joke.

----------


## atariman486

There goes Shammity with his "Great American" mumbo-jumbo. Why do they have the voting poll up before the debate even begins?  Is this like a trap for RP supporters...  "Ron Paul wins with 40% of text message votes... but they all came at 7:00 an hour before the debate"

----------


## Starks

*"I think 9/11 and that's why I like Rudy!"*

----------


## quickmike

OMFG!!!!

did you see that Rudy lady?

----------


## dt_

"Republicans do not want to lose to Hillary Clinton."

THEN NOMINATE RON PAUL!!  What don't these people understand?!

----------


## Tenbatsu

Those interviews made me sick.  I'm sure they were "randomly" selected from the crowd.

----------


## risiusj

> *"I think 9/11 and that's why I like Rudy!"*


Someone said this?!

----------


## mwkaufman

Best thing McCain has going for him is being a POW.

----------


## dt_

John McCain:  Because being in a Vietnam POW camp is what makes a good president.

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

They're expecting fireworks.  Look for manufactured arguments with Ron Paul.

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

Mitt Romney: Credibility is his strength!

----------


## Starks

WOW! Luntz just rigged the entire real-time response thingy... HE'S SEEDING THE GROUP!

----------


## Pharoah

It's worth reminding everyone that a Judge once agreed with Fox' lawyers that their "news" service had no obligation to tell the truth.   [They were sueing their own disloyal reporters.]

----------


## atariman486

Gosh.... talk to the firefighters in NYC!!! The only thing Rudy did for 9/11 was ensure 120+ firefighters deaths due to poor radios that had been complained about since 93!

----------


## Trassin

Apparently Rudy, Mitt, and McCain are the only ones in the debate tonight.  At least that is the feeling you get listening to the pre-debate.

Oh, apparently Fred might be there to.  

I hate MSM.

----------


## quickmike

I cant watch this bull$#@!, sorry.


Someone tell me when the debate gets youtubed ok?

----------


## dt_

Giuliani's smile is downright frightening. >_<

----------


## Seth M.

this woman doesnt know who she is talking about


rudy or romney.. lmao

----------


## bbachtung

Frank Luntz looks and acts a lot like a textbook pedophile.

----------


## atariman486

I don't think I've heard RP mentioned in 2 hours+ pre-debate coverage so far. Luckily I'm streaming on TVUplayer... I don't even have FAUXnews

----------


## slantedview

Is the debate going to be live through the FNC website? I can't find it.

----------


## silverhandorder

God fox can't conduct polls so they will tell us who won. They suck!

----------


## bbachtung

If they don't mention Ron Paul, then he doesn't really exist.

I'm expecting them to deploy the blue dot from the William Kennedy Smith trial when the camera turns toward Ron Paul.

----------


## EvilTwinkie

Lol Im pissed off already. 

"the only" is anyone but Paul?

I already forgot who he said that was... Huckabee o Mccain... gawd..

How about "the only one to uphold the constitution" or "the only one for sound monetary policy?"

----------


## Gimme Some Truth

"focus group" = Bush supporters no doubt

----------


## Akus

where is the internet live feed?

Anyone?

----------


## RP4ME

> I have no line into Dr. Paul's head, but I do imagine he really, truly wouldn't want any dogs bursting for his sake.


Aww thanks - Max is more "at peace" now.....

----------


## atariman486

http://www.tvunetworks.com/

You can stream it on this... I've been doing it the past 2 hours and its worked like a charm.

----------


## dt_

What are the odds of Ron Paul having the leftmost podium.... again?

----------


## atariman486

> If they don't mention Ron Paul, then he doesn't really exist.
> 
> I'm expecting them to deploy the blue dot from the William Kennedy Smith trial when the camera turns toward Ron Paul.


LOL! Or it would be funny if they coincidentally had technical difficulties everytime RP speaks. Hopefully they'll at least turn Ghouls' mic down this time.

----------


## bbachtung

> What are the odds of Ron Paul having the leftmost podium.... again?


I'd bet every cent.

----------


## Akus

> http://www.tvunetworks.com/
> 
> You can stream it on this... I've been doing it the past 2 hours and its worked like a charm.


no, i meant the actual fox news stream. CNBC had it and so did the ABC, so Fox's gotta have it, too.

----------


## Seth M.

They are telling everyone that they have to choose tonight ....  a whole year in advance.. this is funny...    they act like every voter watches debates.. 

They are decisively implying that they have to NOT choose Paul tonight.. Pick Rudy or Romney 

funny yet sad.

----------


## atariman486

"There's no reason the average American shouldn't be able to fill out his tax return on a single sheet of paper" -Forbes, from the Giuliani camp

RP would say "There's no reason the average American should HAVE TO PAY TAXES, PERIOD"

----------


## barcop

I have the feeling... the text poll is going to count every other vote for Ron Paul... as a vote for Gouls.

I just don't think it's going to be legit this time.

----------


## Tenbatsu

Steve Forbes, he should be for Ron Paul, I can't believe he is endorsing Rudy.  Unbelievable.

----------


## ItsTime

Do Not Vote For Ron Paul Until *after* The Debate!

----------


## LibertyEagle

> WOW! Luntz just rigged the entire real-time response thingy... HE'S SEEDING THE GROUP!


Luntz is an Image Consultant and he is hard at work.

----------


## dt_

^ well, the INCOME tax.. that's not doing away with ALL taxes. :/

----------


## dt_

nvm oops

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Do Not Vote For Ron Paul Until *after* The Debate!


Did you hear them say that they wanted people to vote DURING the debate?  They said they wanted to gauge how we thought the candidates were doing as it was going on.

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

Steve Forbes . . . I regret that I supported him for 2000.

----------


## atariman486

^ Yea, income tax is what I meant, sorry. It was in the context of filing a year-end tax form

----------


## M.Bellmore

Geez. Can Hannity be more of a *butt snorkler* (navy buddy term, i like it) for Guiliani .. geesh.

----------


## Tina

> I have the feeling... the text poll is going to count every other vote for Ron Paul... as a vote for Gouls.
> 
> I just don't think it's going to be legit this time.


Yeah, that thought crossed my mind as well.

----------


## angelatc

I just cannot get past the fact that Ron Paul is not even being mentioned. They will not even mock him.

Giuliani supporters baffle me. The blonde woman chattered that Rudy had family and God and the War...I get the war, I do not agree, but if that's her thing then he's her guy. But you cannot convince me that he deserves the pro-family, pro-christian vote.

----------


## RP4ME

What are the odds that he is allowed to won thsi online poll tonight.....cuz FOX is working it hard not marginalize him and prevent new potential supporters...Hmm What do yall think?

So far they have been "honest" what about tonight?

----------


## angelatc

> Did you hear them say that they wanted people to vote DURING the debate?  They said they wanted to gauge how we thought the candidates were doing as it was going on.


That's a set up.  They want the Paul folks to vote as soon as the poll opens. They really need to find some way to discredit us.

If only they worked so hard to discredit the lying candidates.

----------


## RP4ME

> What are the odds that he is allowed to won thsi online poll tonight.....cuz FOX is working it hard not marginalize him and prevent new potential supporters...Hmm What do yall think?
> 
> So far they have been "honest" what about tonight?


ahh I see that others are thinking as I am

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Lol Im pissed off already. 
> 
> "the only" is anyone but Paul?
> 
> I already forgot who he said that was... Huckabee o Mccain... gawd..
> 
> How about "the only one to uphold the constitution" or "the only one for sound monetary policy?"


And the only one who will get us out of the war.  The only one who has the tax reduction record he claims.  (It's already been proven that Rudy is flat out lying about his 23 tax reductions!!)

----------


## twister5400

are they really not going to mention ron paul? this is rediculous

----------


## LibertyEagle

I wonder if they'll have someone from Ron's camp on here.

----------


## atariman486

If they show the results along-side the debate as it happens.. maybe we should trickle a few supporters to keep Paul in the running and then vote after to ensure victory

----------


## bbachtung

Forbes has sold-out to the Ghoul; my guess is that he has been promised Secretary of the Treasury.

I will do everything in my power to ensure that the Ghoul loses the general election if he is the Republican nominee; as I've said before, at least if Hillary is the president, then the Republicans will oppose her authoritarian proposals.

----------


## LibertyEagle

God, I can't stand Sean Hannity.

----------


## ItsTime

> Did you hear them say that they wanted people to vote DURING the debate?  They said they wanted to gauge how we thought the candidates were doing as it was going on.


Yes I did... its a set up.




> That's a set up.  They want the Paul folks to vote as soon as the poll opens. They really need to find some way to discredit us.
> 
> If only they worked so hard to discredit the lying candidates.


Exactly

----------


## angelatc

Fred reminds Mary of Cheney!!! GReat endorsement! People love Cheney!

----------


## twister5400

haha... fred thompson's advisor said he reminds her of dick cheney... nice

----------


## Starks

Thompson adviser: "Fred reminds me of Dick Cheney."

----------


## LibertyEagle

How are you guys so sure that it's a setup?

----------


## atariman486

Wow! Not only are they not mentioning RP.. in a news article on the website they call him a second-tier candidate still... I guess raising more dough than Huck's month-long total in a single day doesn't mean he has more support ?!?

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,303827,00.html

"Whether the top-tier Republicans — or the other candidates, House Reps. Duncan Hunter, Tom Tancredo and Ron Paul — make any inroads with voters on Sunday night "

DISGUSTING!

----------


## Neal Jiutai

> Apparently Rudy, Mitt, and McCain are the only ones in the debate tonight.  At least that is the feeling you get listening to the pre-debate.
> 
> Oh, apparently Fred might be there to.  
> 
> I hate MSM.


Yeah, Fred's here. He gave a horribly short rally speech yesterday. (He's not a good off-the-cuff speaker if you haven't noticed).

Giuliani, Romney, Thompson, and McCain all appealed to Ronald Reagan in their speeches. Giuliani singing the praises of Reagan, what blasphemy. Fred even spoke about how Barry Goldwater's book inspired him throughout his political career... funny, seeing as how his homepage claims that America has had a tradition of "sacrifice for the greater good."

----------


## ItsTime

I would just rather play it safe. I can see it now... Ron Paul gets 20k votes before the debate/during the debate but Romney got 10k after and paul only 2k. The clear winner of the whole debate is Romney.




> How are you guys so sure that it's a setup?

----------


## atariman486

Hmmm... so Mary likes a Dick who's steady and not "flappable"... guess you can't blame her for that.

----------


## angelatc

LOL! "Would Fred sign an amendment that defines marriage as between a man and a woman?"

----------


## Starks

"I don't want Fred to answer the question..."

----------


## torchbearer

don't vote in pre-debate polls.

----------


## angelatc

> How are you guys so sure that it's a setup?


Because I am becoming a conspiracy theorist!

My hubby's phone jusst rang. I told him "It's Fox - wanting to know why you haven't voted for Ron Paul yet."

----------


## 0zzy

"less taxes, less spending, less individual freedom"
did he just say that?

----------


## Starks

Yes! Drown Out The Romney Croney!

----------


## ItsTime

someone in another thread just said that they tried to vote and couldnt I guess it is a moot point.

----------


## mwkaufman

Colmes is ripping Romney clone.

But lol, "I wanted less taxes and more freedom... I met the candidates, and I support Romney!"

----------


## angelatc

Ya know, we should make note of the people who are advertising during this debate / pre-debate by noting the commercials.  Those are the people we need to target with complaints.

----------


## angelatc

> someone in another thread just said that they tried to vote and couldnt I guess it is a moot point.


The poll will go live as soon as the debate begins. DO not vote that early.

----------


## leipo

> Colmes is ripping Romney clone.
> 
> But lol, "I wanted less taxes and more freedom... I met the candidates, and I support Romney!"


He even added  "less goverment" to that. 

Way to steal Ron Paul's message.

----------


## ItsTime

agreed




> The poll will go live as soon as the debate begins. DO not vote that early.

----------


## Trassin

Have they mentioned RP's name at all yet?

----------


## bbachtung

I don't understand where these neotards keep pushing the line item veto: it is unconstitutional because it violates separation of powers and makes the president a super-legislator.

----------


## Original_Intent

Grrr "coming down to a two man race" my hiney.

----------


## johnrocks

Let them keep brushing him off.  I would almost give my right testicle to see them ass hats eat crow when RP wins NH

----------


## quickmike

> Have they mentioned RP's name at all yet?


Nope................. not once.

----------


## quickmike

> Let them keep brushing him off.  I would almost give my right testicle to see them ass hats eat crow when RP wins NH


Yeah, and if that happens, I guarantee that will be the day that Fox supports Hillary.

----------


## Hook

> I don't understand where these neotards keep pushing the line item veto: it is unconstitutional because it violates separation of powers and makes the president a super-legislator.


It's just an excuse.  The president can veto any bill and write down what he doesn't like when he sends it back.  Congress can then change it if they so choose.
Just another subtrefuge.

----------


## atariman486

> Let them keep brushing him off.  I would almost give my right testicle to see them ass hats eat crow when RP wins NH


I really hope the freestate project and other activists can deliver NH for Ron!

----------


## bbachtung

Connie Mack should really be supporting Giuliani: Mack is a divorced, Roman Catholic (he is engaged to Mary Bono -- Sonny's widow, the Congresswoman from California).

----------


## ItsTime

We need a lot more TV ads in NH. Please email your pacs to start campaigns for TV ads for NH.




> I really hope the freestate project and other activists can deliver NH for Ron!

----------


## ConstitutionGal

I can't freakin' believe this nonsense:

1. The Ghoul good on taxes;
2. Thomspon believes in state's rights;
3. Romney for Christians;

Gve me a break!!

On a lighter note:  did the commercial a few minutes play nation-wide:  "This program brought to you by Waste Management"?......I'm STILL laughing about this and hoping that someone got it recorded......this would be a GREAT lead-in for YouTube videos of the liars!!!

----------


## angelatc

Advertisers: One a Day mens. Sudafed PE. American Airlines. Mass Mutual. Branson.

----------


## ConstitutionGal

> Connie Mack should really be supporting Giuliani: Mack is a divorced, Roman Catholic (he is engaged to Mary Bono -- Sonny's widow, the Congresswoman from California).


This surpries me because Sonny wasn't anybody's fool and turned out to be a real conservative.

----------


## max

Zionist Bill Kristol is talking ...son of Irving Kristol...the founding father of neo-conservatism

----------


## Chrispy

WOHOOOOO they have another text poll for the debate.

----------


## angelatc

I gotta tell you though, the "only 74 days left"  thing really hit home with me. We desperately need to spend money on Ron Paul, so he can spend money on his campaign. Time is running out. Seriously.

----------


## mwkaufman

If Huckabee is for real... when is he going to raise his second million?

----------


## Hook

> Zionist Bill Kristol is talking ...son of Irving Kristol...the founding father of neo-conservatism


I would say that Bill Kristol tends more towards $#@! than Zionist.

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

"5 top candidates."

That's good.  5 guys to split the neocon vote.   No, the polls aren't "rigged," but we do have newbies and independents who are flying under the political radar.  That's going to matter.

----------


## ConstitutionGal

> If Huckabee is for real... when is he going to raise his second million?


Them yakking about his mil is really starting to grate on my last nerve.....where's the mention of Dr. Paul's FIVE MIL?    I'm really beginning to like the Nov 5th money bomb idea....let's watch them try and ignore a cool 10 Mil in ONE DAY!!! 

MORONS!!

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I would say that Bill Kristol tends more towards $#@! than Zionist.


He's a MAJOR neocon.  Don't forget that it was his father, Irving Kristol, who coined the term.

----------


## Spike Kojima

Huck dont need money , he has free advertising on Fox news.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I gotta tell you though, the "only 74 days left"  thing really hit home with me. We desperately need to spend money on Ron Paul, so he can spend money on his campaign. Time is running out. Seriously.


No kidding and the donations today are horrible, thus far.

----------


## BillyDkid

> Mitt Romney: Credibility is his strength!


Yes!!! I almost puked when I heard that!  I couldn't believe it.  Black is white and up is down.  How do you deal with this kind of stupidity/dishonesty.  It just makes me so sick.  It makes me want to give even more to the RP campaign.  What they don't realize is the more they try to marginalize or belittle RP, the more it makes guys/gals like me want to give even more money to the campaign.

----------


## werdd

hope ron paul gets more than 2 minutes

----------


## BillyDkid

> I'm actually here in the Press Filing Center at the Presedency IV debate.
> 
> Because of our new, paleo-conservative newspaper, The Liberty Sentinel, we got press credentials for both days. :-D
> 
> I've got lots of footage of what's been going on these past few days, including us questioning McCain and Hunter, and all the RP support at Paullapalooza (the rally in downtown Orlando)
> 
> They'll be giving us access to the candidates to photograph them before the debate.
> 
> We've also got a commitment to a one-on-one interview with Paul after the debate. :-D


Are there many RP supporters there?  God, I hope so.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> We need a lot more TV ads in NH. Please email your pacs to start campaigns for TV ads for NH.


Let Skiingff know your thoughts on this and then all of us are going to have to fund it.

----------


## slantedview

> hope ron paul gets more than 2 minutes


That's unfair of you. Fox treated him much better last time. He got all of 3 minutes!

----------


## MsDoodahs

Have they even mentioned Dr. Paul yet?

----------


## angelatc

Marathon (probably not a lot of support there... )

feedthepig.org, boosterseat.gov, American Himalayan Foundation, whatadifference.org

Damn - that was like the "taxpayer funded crap" set of commercials.

----------


## Nash

Uttering "Ron Paul" on fox news is apparently an FCC violation.   Mitt Romney is "fascinating"  and the candidate of less government, less taxes and more freedom.   My God these people are all synchophants.

----------


## angelatc

> Have they even mentioned Dr. Paul yet?


Nope...

----------


## Original_Intent

someone in the focus group just called them "war mongering Nazis ?!?!?!

----------


## paulitics

damn, RPs applause was weak.

----------


## slantedview

Representative Ron Paul of....... ?

----------


## LibertyEagle

OMG!!  Did you hear what that guy just said about Ron Paul?  That guy called him "certifiably insane" and a number of the rest of the focus group nodded in agreement and smiled.

----------


## MsDoodahs

Someone slap that fat bastard.

----------


## angelatc

"Ron Paul is certifiably insane." urgh.

----------


## devil21

If the introductions of the candidates in the background is any indicator, it will be the exact same podium configuration.  So much for random.

Way to get one guy to say RP is insane in the Fox "focus group" right after he said he wanted a candidate who actually has a message and not 30 second soundbites.  People really are stupid!

----------


## silverhandorder

OMG that group is full of morons! He says everything RP is for and then calls him insane!

----------


## WCR

Pollster group just called Ron Paul, insane.

----------


## dmitchell

> someone in the focus group just called them "war mongering Nazis ?!?!?!


And then he called Ron Paul "certifiably insane."

----------


## paulitics

This audience is stacked Giuliani.  It sounds like a hitler rally.

----------


## I Am Weasel

RON Paul is certifiably insane? That is the group of people FOX put together in a room? Them BASTARDS!

----------


## Starks

> someone in the focus group just called them "war mongering Nazis ?!?!?!


Closet Ron Paul sympathizer.

----------


## BillyDkid

> Them yakking about his mil is really starting to grate on my last nerve.....where's the mention of Dr. Paul's FIVE MIL?    I'm really beginning to like the Nov 5th money bomb idea....let's watch them try and ignore a cool 10 Mil in ONE DAY!!! 
> 
> MORONS!!


Yes, I can not wait to send in my $100.00 on that day.  God, I hope we have a lot of people.  Supporters (not just us forum guys) need to know how important donating is.  It is not enough to just want to vote for Ron Paul - without supporting him financially we wont even get the chance to vote for him.

----------


## chewbacca

Amazing, that group of undecideds are $#@!ing morons.

----------


## frasu

> Huck dont need money , he has free advertising on Fox news.


Yeah... that is mind-boggling... and it looks like as he has more press going for him, he gets even more... hmm

----------


## angelatc

> Someone slap that fat bastard.


Wasn't that the guy from the Morton Downey Jr show?!?

----------


## Tina

> Someone slap that fat bastard.


I wish I could

----------


## ConstitutionGal

> someone in the focus group just called them "war mongering Nazis ?!?!?!


...and then that very same guy turned around and said Ron Paul was 'certifiably insane"!!!!   WTF!??!!!

----------


## ScotTX

These republicans have lost their damn minds. They have no idea what they want or what a true conservative is.

----------


## Shellshock1918

> Amazing, that group of undecideds are $#@!ing morons.


Welcome to America.

----------


## I Am Weasel

Oh yeah, everybody wants to hear what FOX wants to talk about... foreign policy and war...

----------


## angelatc

Thanks Alan!

----------


## TurtleBurger

So much for an unbiased focus group.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Heck, from what they were saying, they are BEGGING for Ron Paul, but they think he's crazy.

----------


## hells_unicorn

To quote Brian from Family Guy:

"Undecided voters are the dumbest people in the country".

P.S. - The focus groups are stacked, period.  This is exactly the kind of nonsense that Luntz pulled when he worked for CNN (or maybe it was MSNBC, I can't remember), these focus groups are meant to shape opinion, not measure it.

----------


## twister5400

> Wasn't that the guy from the Morton Downey Jr show?!?


ahahahah!!!! 
i think it was lol

----------


## tsetsefly

holy $#@! are these people stupid, I think I feel good that guy called ron paul insane, he is a tool...

----------


## slantedview

The online camera is zoomin in on Dr. Paul! kinda odd.

----------


## ionlyknowy

This is really really scary... I can't believe this BS.  I wish everyone knew this...

----------


## LibertyEagle

That's not what they said, Sean!!  They didn't ask for a "positive" message, at all.

----------


## slantedview

WTF? The online camera is ALL OVER Dr. Paul, insane closeup. It's like his personal camera.

----------


## Trassin

What position does RP have on the stage?  I'm listening on Fox Radio.

----------


## silverhandorder

OMG those people represent America according to that fat ass? I have never been so mad during these debates! Actually this si the first debate where I am pissed off.

----------


## LibertyEagle

I think I'm going to be sick.

----------


## Teflon Master

Where's Keyes? He has the KEYES for victory, if you didn't know.

----------


## alien

> The online camera is zoomin in on Dr. Paul! kinda odd.


Where is the link for this?

----------


## OceanMachine7

I have a very bad feeling about tonight...

----------


## hells_unicorn

lol Sean Hannity just had a Fruedian slip. "You'll find out in our post-GAME SHOW"  Someone didn't take their meds today.

----------


## james1844

Frank Luntz is a total tool.  He' got kicked out the polling association for being biased.  That guy has no business being on the network news. Polls are supposed t be scientific and objective.  Luntz is neither.

----------


## paulitics

me too, like literally.  It just keeps getting worse in this country.

----------


## specsaregood

//

----------


## slantedview

> Where is the link for this?


http://foxnews-foxstream.wm.llnwd.net/foxnews_foxstream

----------


## ConstitutionGal

> I think I'm going to be sick.


Trade with ya!  I think I'm likely to have a stroke if this nonsense doesn't let up!!

----------


## MGreen

This reminds me of the Daily Show piece in 2004, a few weeks before the election, when they talked with undecided voters. People can't be this stupid.

----------


## hells_unicorn

> OMG those people represent America according to that fat ass? I have never been so mad during these debates! Actually this si the first debate where I am pissed off.


Use it for the text poll, I'm planning on laughing my ass off at Hannity's predictable reaction to another Ron Paul victory.

----------


## EvilTwinkie

Hopefully the text poll is legit like the last 2 and Paul sweeps it for a fox trifecta of common sense. 

Cant wait to see Hannitys face at the end of the 3rd debate.

----------


## rpfreedom08

links to live feed?

----------


## ConstitutionGal

> This reminds me of the Daily Show piece in 2004, a few weeks before the election, when they talked with undecided voters. People can't be this stupid.


Oh yes they can....Clinton x 2 .....Shrub x 2.....yep...they ARE that stupid!

----------


## Cam

Bet ya when Dr Paul wins the Poll. We spammed them again!

----------


## silverhandorder

I love Colmes!

----------


## Shellshock1918

Alan just defended Paul...good for him

----------


## freelance

They steal his platform and then call him certifiably insane. How very interesting that this came out of a FOX focus group.

----------


## devil21

Lets Get Ready To Rumble!!!

----------


## hells_unicorn

Thank you Alan Colmes!! At least someone had the good sense to correct that fat asshat in that bull $#@! focus group.

----------


## angelatc

Ugh. Here we go. I have a bad feeling.

----------


## dt_

ok it's starting

GOOD LUCK RON!!

----------


## Trassin

Wow, 1 positive thing about Ron Paul in 2 hours.

Someone please tell me where RP is on the stage, I'm listening to the debate on the radio.

----------


## I Am Weasel

who else thinks that FOX is gonna do something "special" to take care of Ron Paul having another land slide victory in the winning of the poll?

----------


## twister5400

thank you alan colmes... dont usually agree with him, but i can agree with that last statement

----------


## twister5400

go ron paul!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vvick727

sweet, colmes defended dr. paul.

too bad he lumped his defense in with hilary's

----------


## mwkaufman

How do the Republicans claim Lincoln again?

Edit: Wow at this audience.

----------


## angelatc

Hey! My husband knows Crist. I did not know that.

----------


## Shellshock1918

Oh boy, sounds like a neo-con crowd

----------


## dt_

LOL at Mitt Romney's hair

----------


## TruckinMike

We need to reach the folks outside of US.... MORE signs

More signs like this...we need 60,000 4x8 signs hanging in trees like these!!! Thats one per meet up member!!! And we need to do it NOW! TIME is running out!

----------


## kylejack

Mitt's hair is terrible! How is this possible?

----------


## Trassin

Is RP 2nd in on the left?  I'm listening on the radio.

----------


## alien

> http://foxnews-foxstream.wm.llnwd.net/foxnews_foxstream


thanks

----------


## ionlyknowy

Mccain winked!

----------


## braeden0613

rudy deflects the first question...things are going as expected

----------


## CoreyBowen999

His first response was that he was mayor lol..

----------


## dt_

hahahahaha

Mitt's hair
Giuliani's lisp

too funny

----------


## SWATH

> Alan just defended Paul...good for him


Yes, but he qualified that statement by shredding his own credibility by first saying Hillary is not a socialist.

----------


## STA654

http://foxnews-foxstream.wm.llnwd.ne...ews_foxstream1

shows real time ratings by independents and conservatives.

Big spike when Paul was introduced.

----------


## StateofTrance

Rudy - I drove porn out of Time Square! LMAO|

----------


## MsDoodahs

What the hell is wrong with Mitt's hair?

----------


## angelatc

Romney has new hair!

----------


## Gimme Some Truth

> Wow, 1 positive thing about Ron Paul in 2 hours.
> 
> Someone please tell me where RP is on the stage, I'm listening to the debate on the radio.



2nd from the right. Next to tancredo

----------


## mwkaufman

Who is more conservative, you on Fred Thompson?

Rudy: I drove porn out of Times Square.

Romney: Reagan Reagan Coalition House Reagan

----------


## ape

LOL @ mitts hair.

----------


## propanes

what's with the limped lock of hair on Romney's forehead?

----------


## Magsec

Oh my.....Rudy absolutely dodged the question about abortion and whatever that other issue was.  Didn't even bring them up, WTF?!

----------


## STA654

Good ratings on the Real Time Tracker on Rudy's first answer.

----------


## Trassin

> 2nd from the right. Next to tancredo


Thanks

----------


## TheEvilDetector

> What the hell is wrong with Mitt's hair?


When the temperature is hot, the plastic melts..

----------


## paulitics

> Oh my.....Rudy absolutely dodged the question about abortion and whatever that other issue was.  Didn't even bring them up, WTF?!


completely.  He's a pro  choice gun grabber.

----------


## alien

Fred is an idiot!

----------


## STA654

Romney's also getting decent ratings on the Real Time Tracker...

weird hair though.

----------


## angelatc

Did Fred take a nap before this thing?

----------


## dt_

Thompson conveniently forgets the 2nd Amendment in his "conservative record."

----------


## silverhandorder

I can't stand this, this si the first debate I can't even lsiten to!

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

Did anyone else fall asleep while Fred was talking?

----------


## MsDoodahs

Thompson is touting his pro-life record?

Wasn't he an abortion lobbiest or something?

----------


## freelance

> Romney's also getting decent ratings on the Real Time Tracker...


What's real time tracker?

----------


## The Only Woj

Fred just OFFICIALLY won best one-liner of the night with the Ted Kennedy comment.

----------


## STA654

WTF, even thompson is getting good ratings on the RTT. His joke really spiked it.

----------


## Trassin

Wow, I guess Fred decided to show up tonight.

----------


## silverhandorder

Rudy dodging they goan destroy each other.

----------


## alien

Put down others to make yourself look better.

----------


## StateofTrance

Watch how everybody will fake about being a constitution lover.

----------


## dt_

lol

Is this gonna be a mudslinging contest among the "top tier" candidates and that's it? 

 Can we please keep the squabbles away and actually get to the issues?!

----------


## STA654

> What's real time tracker?



http://foxnews-foxstream.wm.llnwd.ne...ews_foxstream1

shows up there.

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

It's going to be 4 candidates all talking about each other for most of the debate.  Great.

----------


## ape

isn't there more than 3 candidates at this debate?

----------


## EvilTwinkie

how much you wanna bet they dont even ask paul this question

----------


## kylejack

MUD SLINGING!  Go go dark horse Ron Paul!

----------


## STA654

Rudy's response got some bad ratings from the MTT.

----------


## ionlyknowy

answer the question dumb $#@!

----------


## StateofTrance

Seems like the interview is between these 3 lunatics only..way to go.

----------


## Phil M

Candidate X, why is candidate Y not a real conservative? x 1000

----------


## Teflon Master

Rudy: Dip, Dive, DODGE!

----------


## braeden0613

executive responsibility?? good lord you were a freaking mayor rudy

----------


## ape

rudy was about to spit out something about 9/11 lol, he controlled himself though.

----------


## ionlyknowy

what an ad hominem attack

----------


## EvilTwinkie

MCcain is bankrupt.. who cares? Where is paul?

----------


## twister5400

nuthin but a big 3 wankfest

----------


## STA654

everybody;s getting good responses from the Real Time Tracker, except rudy's response criticizing thompson.

----------


## StateofTrance

McCain sounds drunk and sleepy lmao

----------


## The Only Woj

McCain just laid down a smack.

----------


## TruckinMike

Thompson:14 of 33 the senate votes were anti-gun  ---- GOA

----------


## EvilTwinkie

omg... they are just going to ignore him

----------


## ape

looks like mitt fixed his hair

----------


## dude58677

These candidates wont last because they are broke.

----------


## ionlyknowy

who cares who is more conservative.. it's like they are fighting about who has the bigger ####

----------


## dt_

What a $#@!ty debate so far. COME ON Fox.  Ask REAL QUESTIONS.

----------


## paulitics

lmao mitt fixed his hair.

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

Jesus Christ!  Rudy-Romney-Fred-Rudy-Fred-Rudy-McCain-Romney!  Stop it!  When Congressman Paul does get a question they'll ask him, "Congressman Paul, you're a libertarian.  What are you doing here?"

----------


## dt_

> looks like mitt fixed his hair




lol about time, 

"who will be able to strengthen the house of Ronald Reagan?"

HOW ABOUT  .. Ron.. PAUL!

----------


## I Am Weasel

yup, Romney, Guilliani, Huckabee and McCain. Paul isn't up there... been watching FOX since the predebates and heard Paul's name once, just to call him insane. $#@!ing FOX

----------


## kylejack

It must be bad lighting, because all these guys are looking terrible.  Also, how did Mitt's hair guy get up there to fix that piece hanging down?!

----------


## twister5400

wait... wtf did romney just say? didnt quite get that one

----------


## retrorepublican

What the heck is this? Get to the issues! This debate is making me sick.

----------


## dt_

McCain's subtle poking at Romney "attorneys" statement

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

Whoa!  Mitt got English into MA schools!

----------


## Geronimo

Giving McCain Ron's argument about not getting lawyers involved?? WTF??

----------


## Pedro TT

This is $#@!ing stupid. I want to reach into my TV and strange that $#@!ing moderator!!!!

----------


## retrorepublican

> It must be bad lighting, because all these guys are looking terrible.  Also, how did Mitt's hair guy get up there to fix that piece hanging down?!


Haha, he fixed it. He wasn't looking very presidential with that hair down was he?

----------


## TheEvilDetector

> What the hell is wrong with Mitt's hair?





> Jesus Christ!  Rudy-Romney-Fred-Rudy-Fred-Rudy-McCain-Romney!  Stop it!  When Congressman Paul does get a question they'll ask him, "Congressman Paul, you're a libertarian.  What are you doing here?"


americans, you live in a fascist country.

----------


## murph

Wasn't it RP who stuck it to Mitt about the lawyer comment???

----------


## MsDoodahs

Real questions would confuse the typical Fox viewer.

Sheesh, they have ignorant viewers.

----------


## ionlyknowy

I can't believe that real people really believe that these men are the best of America.

Sheesh.

I -- I  --- can't --- tttt --- talk---

----------


## The Only Woj

how about we talk to SOMEONE ELSE than the top 4

----------


## StateofTrance

I can see some personal attacks coming..

----------


## kylejack

McCain is scoring goals here.

----------


## twister5400

what "every president since the beginning of time" haha

----------


## Original_Intent

McCain is helping himself. I think this is a good thing if he keeps himself in the race and hurts Romney. Too bad he seems aligned with the Ghoul.

----------


## TheEvilDetector

> yup, Romney, Guilliani, Huckabee and McCain. Paul isn't up there... been watching FOX since the predebates and heard Paul's name once, just to call him insane. $#@!ing FOX


never watch fox again, except when ron paul is on and tell everyone you know, these people are traitors to this country.

----------


## Geronimo

Never trust a guy who opens a statement saying "I want to make myself very clear".

They never come across as clear.

----------


## dude58677

I guess now fundraising is unimportant given that Ron Paul has funding. Anyplace where RP excells it doesn't count.

----------


## nbhadja

This is worse than last time!! He hasn't even got a question yet.

----------


## propanes

> Wasn't it RP who stuck it to Mitt about the lawyer comment???


Yep, and then McCain gets the credit today.

----------


## EvilTwinkie

> how about we talk to SOMEONE ELSE than the top 4


No, how bout we talk to the REAL top 4

----------


## paulitics

McCain on conservatism: "I stand on my record , can't fool the american people."  LOL, Author of Mcamnesty and McCain Feingold.

----------


## dt_

Finally

----------


## Neal Jiutai

> Are there many RP supporters there?  God, I hope so.


There are a whole hell of a lot of RP supporters at Paullapalooza, but to gain access as an "ambassador," it takes at least $150  or you have to be well connected in the GOP (which the majority of RP supporters aren't; they're ordinary Americans, of course). Our press passes were free, but we can't promote a candidate or we'll get them revoked (we already got a reprimand for that.) Though there were a number holding RP signs at the candidate rally last afternoon.

Paul didn't have a table. We spontaneously set one up on an unoccupied table, but we were kicked off it by security, who said the Rep. Party of Florida only gave ones to candidates who donated $100,000 to the RPOF. (Seeing as how Florida was stripped of half it's national convention delegates, and that Iowa and New Hampshire are much more important, I can understand the frugality.)

----------


## ionlyknowy

I just threw up in my mouth a little

----------


## Original_Intent

Great. Ron's first question is on Gay Marriage.

----------


## propanes

Of course they ask the gay marriage question to Paul first.

----------


## braeden0613

they probably turned down his mic...good answer though

----------


## mtbaird5687

Oh God he didn't answer this very well at all.

----------


## StateofTrance

Woot! But bah about the question..

----------


## TheEvilDetector

he shouldnt have said he cant hear that well

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

They have his sound turned down?  Man, they are definitely trying to paint him in a bad light.

----------


## Magsec

lol Huckabee has his undeniable  "RP is speaking" face on

----------


## speciallyblend

stumbled a lil, but got the points thru,whats up with him not being able to hear??

----------


## Malakai0

Bull$#@! question. Free association, some people miss the 'free' part.

----------


## tsetsefly

not that good response but he said he doesnt support a gay ban on marriage, so thats good even if the neocons dont like it...

----------


## kylejack

Ron didn't look too good on that.

----------


## StateofTrance

> lol Huckabee has his undeniable  "RP is speaking" face on

----------


## MGreen

Not that great, but Romney is making Paul's answer looks a lot better.

----------


## STA654

wow, Paul's response getting bad ratings from the Real time tracker.

probably some neo-cons got selected for the focus group.

----------


## TheEvilDetector

I cannot escape the ugly reality, that fox is a fascist network. They want to kill ron paul's campaign on purpose, they are blatantly favouriting the fascists and pro corporate candidates. This is sickening. I feel sorry for us.

The time bias is so absurdly overwhelming, the word sickening is not even close.

----------


## nbhadja

lol at these liberal idiots trying to act conservative. They are all jokes except for Paul, and it's even more sad that the crowd believes it.

----------


## MsDoodahs

I think Ron answered that just fine, not sure what you guys thought was bad about it.

----------


## enjoiskaterguy

the live stream has this damn graph over the video.....anyone getting the same thing???

----------


## EvilTwinkie

How about letting paul respond to that

----------


## braeden0613

> lol at these liberal idiots trying to act conservative. They are all jokes except for Paul, and it's even more sad that the crowd believes it.


yeah this crowd is justifiably retarded..its like a few comedians trying to win the crowd out there

----------


## paulitics

the laughter seems completely canned.

----------


## dude58677

> I think Ron answered that just fine, not sure what you guys thought was bad about it.


Agree.

----------


## Geronimo

Ron should have asked to reply to Rudy's "Congressman Paul is wrong"

----------


## Pedro TT

Ok why the F**** didnt ron get a rebuttal?!!!

----------


## angelatc

The Mormon wants to define marriage between a man and a woman?

----------


## dt_

Huckabee speaks the truth about the "fighting each other" thing

----------


## EvilTwinkie

Im getting more pissed off by the minute... I need a break already.

----------


## rpfreedom08

huckaboo is the worst.

----------


## Gimme Some Truth

people will think he's going deaf 

But they just did give the impression that RP is top tier...accidentally or not.

----------


## angelatc

Most of the signers were clergymen?

----------


## Geronimo

> the live stream has this damn graph over the video.....anyone getting the same thing???


I'm not streaming, but I think the graph might be the study group people who turn the knobs up and down in an effort to rate the intensity of the debate.

----------


## tsetsefly

people are so stupid the buy the canned answers "im fighting for the american people" and here goes huckabe getting back to his christianofascist base, pathetic...

----------


## braeden0613

well thompson just got killed by that...good work whoever decided to ask him that question

----------


## StateofTrance

Huck seems like he memorized everything beforehand..

----------


## I Am Weasel

cute.. with so much time they aren't giving Ron, how on earth can he win this debate?

----------


## kylejack

This whole debate has been terrible so far.  Let's get to war and spending and civil liberties.

----------


## EvilTwinkie

Newsflash Fox, Mccain Isnt Top Teir Anymore

----------


## tsetsefly

btw in the stream what is mod and what is cod lines?

----------


## TheEvilDetector

> I'm not streaming, but I think the graph might be the study group people who turn the knobs up and down in an effort to rate the intensity of the debate.


There are 2 versions, one with and one without the graph.

This one has no graphs:
*http://foxnews-foxstream.wm.llnwd.net/foxnews_foxstream*

You can click on it directly or copy paste it into open url option in windows media player for example.

----------


## ape

looks like fox learned something from the msnbc/cnbc debate

----------


## dude58677

It's no wonder people would rather watch sporting events or rock concerts becuase they are tired of this garbage.

----------


## TheEvilDetector

> btw in the stream what is mod and what is cod lines?


I am guessing, but maybe it means moderate and conservative.

----------


## kylejack

McCain's hitting homeruns.

----------


## The Only Woj

Paul shouldn't have tried to use all of his time with that one. should have been a shorter answer.

----------


## StateofTrance

McCain - Sleeping Beauty

----------


## mtbaird5687

Ron Paul has gotten more time than Duncan Hunter at least

----------


## STA654

Paul's gotten about 30 seconds of time in about 25 minutes.

----------


## braeden0613

liked that bookend comment from tancredo

----------


## Mitt Romneys sideburns

This debate sucks so far.  I mean, its really bad.  Worse than the other ones.

----------


## enjoiskaterguy

thanks for the no graph stream.

----------


## Stacey S

Is McCain on ether, or did he have a stroke?

----------


## MsDoodahs

I feel sorry for Tancredo.

Bookend.

Bless his heart.

----------


## TruckinMike

What was that mccain??? beggingt for us to vote for socialist cfr globalists??

----------


## ionlyknowy

southern conservatives and evangelical voters usually vote for whoever is prolife, and anti gay marriage.  If you have these stances then they like you.. and if there are more than one candidate like this.. then they go with whoever looks the best.. not many of these people are fiscally minded.

----------


## james1844

I kinda feel sorry for Tancredo.

----------


## RonPaulGeorge&Ringo

If you want to hear the debate itself live & don't have broadband try this:

32K  http://rs9.radiostreamer.com:8160/ or http://revereradio.net/32

8K  http://revereradio.net/8 or http://raptor.mediacast1.com:13720/listen.pls

----------


## Geronimo

Hunter is such a jar head.

----------


## kylejack

$#@!ing Giggling Wendell.

----------


## alien

History lesson from Hunter

----------


## Trassin

Health care and Education, Go Ron Paul!

----------


## tsetsefly

wtf duncan hunter, omg he just said the stupidest thing, omfg... someone slap hiim for me if you see him....

----------


## dt_

they really should ask the only MD on stage about health care -_-


lol
McCain is blinking at an average rate of 3 blinks per second!!

----------


## ape

this crowd is pretty crappy. Hunter mentions el salvador and Iraq and they go wild. They will be foaming at the mouth by the time Iran is brought up.

Lets see if they will ask the onyl doctor on stage a medical question, the media seems to skip him on that one.

----------


## enjoiskaterguy

McCain just got a damn question....ASK RON PAUL DAMN IT about healthcare!!!

----------


## braeden0613

yawn....give ron a question

----------


## dt_

YES!! About time.

----------


## braeden0613

here we go

----------


## StateofTrance

> they really should ask the only MD on stage about health care -_-
> 
> 
> lol
> McCain is blinking at an average rate of 3 blinks per second!!

----------


## wfd40

here we go!

----------


## STA654

Duncan Hunter's ratings on the real time tracker sky rocketed when he mentioned military intervention.

The guys doing the ratings aren;t Paul's crowd.

----------


## StateofTrance

Wooot here he comes!

----------


## ionlyknowy

how many hours is this debate

----------


## Geronimo

The bic pen is back!

----------


## I Am Weasel

Slam!

----------


## MsDoodahs

Go RON Go!

He called us an Empire AGAIN.

DRIVE IT HOME DOCTOR!

DRIVE IT HOME!

YAY RON YOU GO YOU GO!

----------


## mtbaird5687

Ohh cmon Ron. Just answer the question clearly and people will support you. Don't talk about empire and foreign policy.

----------


## CoreyBowen999

Great Answer..

----------


## braeden0613

great answer....he was ready for that one

----------


## Original_Intent

He nailed the health care question!

----------


## The Only Woj

solid answer by Dr. P!

----------


## Tina

great job on that one.

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

Dr. No is saying no to spending and greedy corporations!

----------


## Trassin

Awesome answer from Paul!

----------


## dt_

lol at Romney's  ^_^;   expression

----------


## paulitics

Ron Paul just hit a grand slam.  Alright!

----------


## chinaCat

thats a tough question to answer in such short a time. I wonder how well his point was received from people who haven't herd his long lectures on this previously.

----------


## tsetsefly

no, didnt like this answer that much,  dont always get into the war...

----------


## LibertyEagle

It was good.

----------


## Tina

> Ohh cmon Ron. Just answer the question clearly and people will support you. Don't talk about empire and foreign policy.


Say WHAT! That's what the man is all about

----------


## LibertyEagle

> no, didnt like this answer that much,  dont always get into the war...


He just mentioned it lightly.  He had to, because stopping this nation-building BS is where we'll get the money.  People have to be reminded that you can't keep being the policeman of the world and also have social programs.  That's why we're broke.

----------


## Magsec

Duncan has a pen too.

----------


## MsDoodahs

That was a fantastic answer Ron gave, and once again, I'm not sure why some of you don't see it that way.

----------


## Geronimo

Does Romney mentioning Hillary and Reagan somehow make him look good?

----------


## BrianH

> no, didnt like this answer that much,  dont always get into the war...


since he so little time to answer he's making sure he gets to score this point while he has the mike. Thats ok imo

----------


## retrorepublican

I liked his answer. It's good that he mentioned the foreign policy. He didn't go too much into it.

----------


## nbhadja

The crowd is full of retards. All of the other candidates just avoid the questions that ask about how conservative they are and mention useless hype up lines and they go wild.

----------


## Geronimo

> thats a tough question to answer in such short a time. I wonder how well his point was received from people who haven't herd his long lectures on this previously.


I think he spoke too fast for the average senior citizen to be able to understand.

----------


## TruckinMike

The dogs are salivating... ding ding war war

----------


## dt_

> Does Romney mentioning Hillary and Reagan somehow make him look good?


Yes.

----------


## honkywill

My girlfriend says when I get worked up I stumble with my wording like Ron Paul.

----------


## StateofTrance

Let's unite America - *clap* *clap* *clap*

Yeah..

Stupid crowd.

----------


## STA654

> The crowd is full of retards. All of the other candidates just avoid the questions that ask about how conservative they are and mention useless hype up lines and they go wild.


indeed

----------


## dt_

> My girlfriend says when I get worked up I stumble with my wording like Ron Paul.


You should take that as a compliment

----------


## Primbs

Romney said Ron Paul is absolutely right about health care.

----------


## mtbaird5687

> Say WHAT! That's what the man is all about


I know thats what hes all about but when he mentions the war at every chance it makes people  ignore what hes saying. Its like how many people thing of Tancredo as only an immigration advocate. 

I think if he would have just said why prices are so high he would have done better. Maybe mention how hes a doctor and knows first hand instead of just going off on empire etc etc. It looks better to people.

----------


## TheEvilDetector

> The crowd is full of retards. All of the other candidates just avoid the questions that ask about how conservative they are and mention useless hype up lines and they go wild.


That's what you get when you live through your TV set all your life.

There are no working brains in the crowd, just working units for consumption and credit card debt.

----------


## Stacey S

Romney is a botox specialist for sure. Fake bastard.

----------


## Fred McRomliani

Good to see some fear on Romney's face...

Thanks Hunter.

----------


## The Only Woj

lots of comedians tonight huh

----------


## james1844

Paul seems nervous tonight.

----------


## Nathan Hale

> since he so little time to answer he's making sure he gets to score this point while he has the mike. Thats ok imo


I disagree.  Everybody knows his position on the war.  This is a Fox News debate, he needs to spend time saying things that attract the fox news crowd, such as talking about healthcare (which he just bungled) and domestic spending.

----------


## thuja

people watching this will like his comments. everyone suspects the corporations and insurance, and the AMA, even, and want out of their grasp. all the others are sooooo lying, and it sounds like gobeldygook, no one can really understand them.
 except huckabee saying turning it over to th consumer and old hippies, i guess that one is going to be popular.

----------


## MsDoodahs

I want to slap huckabee.  I'm an old hippy.  Eff off, huck you snake.

----------


## rpfreedom08

I didn't know tancreto was top tier?  He sure gets more questions then paul

----------


## murph

I guess all the handlers advised these morons to tell at least one joke in order to not look like "war-mongering Nazis" ...

----------


## TheEvilDetector

Huckabee polished his answers well. Stole a lot of Ron's messages.

However, he also made fun of a person's right to decide what goes into their body, by labelling people as hippies.

Make no mistake, Huckabee is EVIL scum.

----------


## MGreen

This is officially "Let's Resuscitate Huckabee's Campaign!" night at FOX. It kept McCain alive, and now they're doing the same for Huckabee.

----------


## Original_Intent

Good answers from Tancredo. to bad he sounds like he is pushing each word out and is constipated

----------


## StateofTrance

Now everybody talks about CONSTITUITION! ha

----------


## retrorepublican

Tancredo slipped. A government can't have rights... Only powers ; )

----------


## J4ck

...that Hunter is completely insane. Supporting the freedom fighters in El Salvador? The US supported the fascist government death squadrons that slaughtered about a 100000 people...of course the neocon audience was delighted about his comments.

----------


## Original_Intent

For Fred's next trick he will morph himself into Ron Paul

..."I delivered 4,000 babies..."

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

Too bad Tancredo isn't more consistent about the Constitution.  He's not the worst guy on the stage.

----------


## enjoiskaterguy

Tancredo basically spit out Ron Pauls veiws....seems like every damn candidate is using Ron Paul tactics.

----------


## Geronimo

Rudy's deaf too.

----------


## MsDoodahs

Huck won't be revived.  He's too smarmy slimey.

People don't like preacher politicians.  

Even Christians.

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

Rudy is a terrorist and wants to blow up little children!

----------


## Original_Intent

Giuliani cares more about the kids - guess that is why his own love him so much.

----------


## Trassin

I don't think this debate is going to change anyones mind about any of the candidates, at least not so far.

----------


## ionlyknowy

aha guolli cant hear either

----------


## MsDoodahs

> Giuliani cares more about the kids - guess that is why his own love him so much.


Ouch, that is cooooolld OI.

But true.

----------


## TheEvilDetector

You can see that all the other men are cowards and liars.

They don't dare talk about constitution until RP pushed it. 

Now they talk about it except none of them care about it, because they are just taking advantage of the situation.

So many of Ron's positions have been stolen.

Its pathetic.

----------


## Geronimo

Time's up Rudy.

----------


## retrorepublican

> Giuliani cares more about the kids - guess that is why his own love him so much.


I'm 17 and Rudy scares me

----------


## Geronimo

> So many of Ron's positions have been stolen.


It sure looks that way.

----------


## dsentell

> I'm 17 and Rudy scares me


LOL, he is scary!

----------


## Teflon Master

Nice av retro

----------


## dt_

The Cialis commercial is about the most exciting part of this debate so far.

----------


## retrorepublican

> Nice av retro


Good, golly Goldwater!

----------


## kylejack

Tancredo is not stealing, he has said this stuff for ages.

----------


## STA654

1 minutes 20 seconds speaking time in 45 minutes for Ron Paul

----------


## MGreen

I'm going to contribute to the boycott effort and not purchase Cialis.

If Paul gets more time to speak... I'll think about it. Take that, FOX!

----------


## Trassin

I think what we really need to happen is for Fred to have a heart attack on stage and RP to save his life.

----------


## MsDoodahs

They have not "stolen" RP's positions.

They're MIMICING RP's positions, and why are they doing it?

Because they have seen in their own INTERNAL POLLING DATA that RP's positions ARE the conservative favorites.

The challenge may be to expose the others as imitators and showing RP has held the same stances for 20 years/more.

----------


## Cowlesy

No one is watching the debate other than wonks like us.  My parents who are both serial voters had no clue there was a debate tonight.

  No matter what happens tonight we need to just keep pushing our grassroots efforts.

----------


## Primbs

There are many doctors wondering why their fees were cut in half over the last decade while their malpractice insurance went up. Ron Paul said the American Medical Association and others have collaborated to make the current bad system.

This is why doctors need to support Ron Paul.

----------


## njandrewg

hopefully they'll ask Ron the "How will you beat democrtats"

----------


## J4ck

oh yeh...Ghouliani loves children so much that he had a pedophile priest in his staff. +of course arab kids don't count.

----------


## TheEvilDetector

> They have not "stolen" RP's positions.
> 
> They're MIMICING RP's positions, and why are they doing it?
> 
> Because they have seen in their own INTERNAL POLLING DATA that RP's positions ARE the conservative favorites.
> 
> The challenge may be to expose the others as imitators and showing RP has held the same stances for 20 years/more.


I meant stolen in the sense that they took Ron's position without having a right to have such a position. 

By "right to have such a position" I mean at least some history of voting according to the said position.

----------


## TruckinMike

I agree...

From listening to the audience upon the candidates entry and after a bit of debate....it appears RP will not garner any new folks. 

Truckinmike

----------


## Primbs

> I think what we really need to happen is for Fred to have a heart attack on stage and RP to save his life.


Well lightning almost struck Rudy during a previous debate so anything is possible.

----------


## retrorepublican

Sounds like a front-runner question...

----------


## Geronimo

They're here to debate each other. Not Hillary.

----------


## TheEvilDetector

"Bring down free nations around the world?"

Funny, I thought that is what you want to do.

Guiliani, McCain et al

----------


## braeden0613

lol at the crowd

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

Yeah, but Mitt didn't live through 9/11

----------


## TruckinMike

> No matter what happens tonight we need to just keep pushing our grassroots efforts.


Like this... lets get the signs out!!!!Now!

----------


## Magsec

I'm really worried about RP's poll to Hillary, OMG!

----------


## alien

Hah! Ghouli just blew it with Yankees!

----------


## Santana28

well, one thing is for sure - Ron Paul has changed the dynamic of the Republican debate completely. Its all a challenge to deliver Ron's message in a way that will appeal to the war-mongering moron focus group crowd. Ron, unfortunately, needs to work on his one-liners. He's too intelligent for this crowd.

----------


## braeden0613

that is probably the worst answer ive ever heard from anyone...how can anyone vote for rudy?

----------


## Geronimo

Give them all 30 more seconds ..this is total BS.

----------


## The Only Woj

both Romney and Giuliani seem to be doing well ...

----------


## TheEvilDetector

Rudy is making fun of a serious question.

There is virtually no difference between Rudy and Hillary.

The crowd, a bunch of drooling retards is eating this up.

----------


## I Am Weasel

this is such bull$#@!! Ron Paul has been asked 2 questions... in nearly an hour now. Damn you FOX...

----------


## dt_

WOW.

Giuliani's remark about the '00 election and Florda.

Wow.

Just despicable.

----------


## STA654

Hillary Clinton seems to be getting more attention in this debate than Ron Paul

----------


## chewbacca

Turned into one giant applausefest.

----------


## tsetsefly

this is garbage... crap debate...

----------


## TheEvilDetector

Rudy is EVIL.

----------


## The Only Woj

they're going to Ron Paul right after McCain ....

----------


## STA654

LOL @ cheering for the margin of error.

----------


## ionlyknowy

not so sure we were saved...lol

----------


## The Only Woj

> this is such bull$#@!! Ron Paul has been asked 2 questions... in nearly an hour now. Damn you FOX...


they're focusing on the big names. Ron, Huckabee, Hunter and Tancredo are being left behind.

----------


## dt_

this is a comedy show

"lol is Private Sector a new army recruit?" - Romney on Hillary
"Thank you Florida *kiss* " - Giuliani
Ted Kennedy comment - Thompson

 wow... just disgusting

----------


## braeden0613

oh good lord...standing o for mccain

----------


## Geronimo

Ron oughta mention that he's willing to sit down and openly debate each of them.

McCain is totally scripted.

----------


## The Only Woj

great comment by McCain ... notice no applause by Paul!

----------


## Original_Intent

McCain gets the standing O. Might get his campaign off life support

----------


## Santana28

does it make anyone else sick to your stomach that we have 7 people up on stage who just want to joke around and laugh and make fun of the other candidate/party/etc for applause vs. seriously discussing VERY SERIOUS ISSUES?

I mean seriously...wtf? When someone is pointing a gun at you, do you laugh at them? I'm starting to believe that one of the biggest obstacle to RP's message is that this crowd still is deluding themselves into believing that everything is hunky dory? Do they not understand the seriousness of this election?

----------


## J4ck

That's by far the worst debate.

----------


## MGreen

As James Ostrowsk said in the LRC blog: Ron should just leave and have a press conference in the lobby.

----------


## TruckinMike

Ron needs to BUTT in like the othe4r shave done to him.... Pick a FIGHT!!!

----------


## MsDoodahs

I hope Ron says "I'm vastly more intelligent than Hillary and will wipe the floor with her in debate."

----------


## TheEvilDetector

my god mccain can smile

----------


## chewbacca

this is pathetic.

----------


## J4ck

Oh come on.

----------


## braeden0613

someone put a bullet through my head

----------


## FreedomLover

Dang, McCain just won the one-liner award for the night.

----------


## dsentell

This is gagging me -- they all try to be soooooooooooo funny.  Yeah, hahaha.....

----------


## StateofTrance

LOL at Mike..Such a faker

----------


## tsetsefly

louder than a aerosmith concert, haha, that is embarasingly bad...

----------


## Electric Church

this is very very painful

----------


## retrorepublican

They gonna ask Paul?

----------


## Electric Church

we're all gonna die

----------


## MGreen

Holy crap, they really are touting this as a new Cold War. "Islamofascism" is the biggest threat this country has ever faced? Really? _REALLY?_

----------


## Magsec

What did McCain say to receive an unnecessary standing ovation?

All they're doing is helping choose another Democratic nominee at this point.  Ridiculous, wait for someone to be nominated.  If Hillary doesn't get her party nod, the GOP's screwed.

----------


## thuja

> this is a comedy show
> 
> "lol is Private Sector a new army recruit?" - Romney on Hillary
> "Thank you Florida *kiss* " - Giuliani
> Ted Kennedy comment - Thompson
> 
>  wow... just disgusting


these people are very stupid-sounding. Ron Paul speaks well. but they are, once again, avoiding him. this is ugly.

----------


## J4ck

Lmao islamofascism...ever heard of the soviets?

----------


## Electric Church

this guy sounds funny

----------


## ape

fred needs to calm down or hes gonna get teh poopy pants

----------


## TyTodd

A couple of quick thoughts after 40 minutes of this...

* This is a fox news debate in Florida, and as such is inherently bound to be neocon central in terms of the audience and the focus group.  No sense fretting over what these people think, as Dr. Paul is never going to win them over.  Hell, they cheered for Hunter when he blasted Kennedy for restraining on an invasion of Cuba?!?!  Lord.

* Ranking stage presence:  1) Huckabee, 2) Tancredo, 3) McCain, 4) Guiliani, 5) field.  I don't like a dang thing he says, but Huckabee comes off pretty polished, and I honestly believe most people need that in this format, as the answers are too short and people too stupid for dense or convoluted responses.  I'm surprised that Romney isn't more polished.  He always comes across as a bit nervous and defensive.

* Dr. Paul - Debates of this nature aren't his strong point.  Dr. Paul does much better in an open ended format where he has longer time frames to explain his views.  He inevitably comes off rushed, rambles a bit, and tends to offer few specifics.  If the debate field ever narrows down, or if Dr. Paul makes it as the GOP nomination, he will do much better in the debates, as he will have more time.  In terms of stage presence, to me Dr. Paul comes off as dour.  He is a man of great ideas and gives one heck of a fiery campaign speech, but there is something about this format that doesn't suit him.  Good thing most people don't watch these debates.

Regarding the comments above about Dr. Paul, I'm really excited about his Tonight Show appearance, as I think this will be an excellent chance for Dr. Paul to spend time in a much more social, friendly environment where his sense of humor and integrity will show through in spades.  

These debates are pretty much worthless...

----------


## Electric Church

audience...staged

----------


## Geronimo

Ron needs a haircut.

Boos??

----------


## StateofTrance

Woot Paul comes..

----------


## dt_

Paul is finally asked a question

----------


## kickzman

Come on guys don't get discouraged, we need to march on for Freedom. Our backs may be against the wall, but we need to march on.
On a side note I usually dvr the debates and just skip to the ron paul scenes, the rest is crap.

----------


## StateofTrance

WTF is wrong with the crowd?

----------


## enjoiskaterguy

How Dare They Boo Him!!!

----------


## MsDoodahs

Ron got booed by those $#@!ing Florida idiots.

They damn deserve Hillary. 

The only problem is, we don't.  lol.

----------


## Tina

I hate this.  FOX SUCKS

----------


## dsentell

They obviously kept out all the Ron Paul supporters .........

----------


## TruckinMike

They have all been hannitized...ISlamofascism... yeah right

Oh gee did you hear Thompson... what a posewr!

Go RON.. Yeah!! and screw you crowd!did you hear that boo?

----------


## STA654

Pro-war crowd.... uh oh

----------


## The Only Woj

people boo'd the polls that say 70% want out of Iraq ... ha!

----------


## mtbaird5687

Wow, great answer from Paul.

----------


## angelatc

Paul should have played the draft card.

----------


## thuja

> we're all gonna die


please dont think so. keep on visualizing the world in the very best way you can imagine, so that it will happen.
maybe we have to fight to get that, but do not give up.

----------


## nbhadja

Good god this is the stupidest audience ever.

----------


## Original_Intent

This is why I love Ron Paul. He does not play to the crowd. He speaks the truth.

God help our country if we don't wake people up.

----------


## MGreen

I have never heard such a hawkish audience. These people are crazy.

----------


## paulitics

this is florida right?  They love big govt.  They are Giuliani voters, hardly any Paul fans represented in this audience.

----------


## Electric Church

they clap over nothin...this is total crap

----------


## J4ck

Oh my god...Ron brought some sense to the 'debate'...i bet some heads in the audience spontaneously exploded. (which of course generated various vacuums)

----------


## enjoiskaterguy

Thompson - "and those not yet to be born"   He said that same day thing in the last debate....mix it up.  Aren't you an actor?  Shouldn't you be able to improvize!

----------


## STA654

We've learned one thing: Ron Paul isn;t going to get the pro-war vote.

----------


## frasu

> this is very very painful


yes, it is very painful... florida for sure not our turf... good lord we are not getting anybody convinced in florida

----------


## Dojo

A room filled with PARONOID warmongers......

----------


## thuja

but this is for and by stupid people and there are dummies in the audience.

----------


## Geronimo

Rudy trying to make a joke about his cell phone. Total Dud!

----------


## rpfreedom08

I see no hope for america.  If we are too stupid to see it when it's front of our face and cheer those that have nothing other to say then spout dumb jokes then we are all going to be doomed to failure.  This is the dumbest crop of Americans at a debate I've seen so far.  I hope you guys are ready for a real revolution.

----------


## braeden0613

well that phone joke just crashed and burned

----------


## Channing

I agree, the audience is strange, probably hand-picked.

----------


## SWATH

The audience is stacked.  How else could so many people boo in unison at the same time at Paul's comments.  This has never happened in any other debate.

----------


## thuja

> We've learned one thing: Ron Paul isn;t going to get the pro-war vote.


they are the minority

----------


## nbhadja

Heck with the stupid audience, I am pretty sure the millions of tv viewers overwhelmingly oppose the Iraqi war.

----------


## Geronimo

Didn't any of the Florida meetup groups get together for this?

----------


## murph

Just noticed on Mitt's bio:  "Bain Capitol Investments"  These idiots at FOX can't even tell the difference between "capitol" and "capital" ...

----------


## dsentell

> I see no hope for america.  If we are too stupid to see it when it's front of our face and cheer those that have nothing other to say then spout dumb jokes then we are all going to be doomed to failure.  This is the dumbest crop of Americans at a debate I've seen so far.  I hope you guys are ready for a real revolution.


I see it your way . . . I am ready!

----------


## ionlyknowy

You probably have some people at the front that start clapping, and just because some people are clapping, everyone else just starts to clap.... Like a chain reaction even thought they dont completely understand what they are clapping at... just a thought.

----------


## exomniac

Okay, so when Ron Paul doesn't win can we take up arms and get this revolution moving?

----------


## Geronimo

Great talking points!

----------


## dsentell

> Okay, so when Ron Paul doesn't win can we take up arms and get this revolution moving?


I'm in

----------


## J4ck

lol calm down guys...the audience is def. hand selected.

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

Congressman Paul is doing great!  First answer was a little shaky, but it's been uphill from there!

----------


## rpfreedom08

> Okay, so when Ron Paul doesn't win can we take up arms and get this revolution moving?


I hope so...

----------


## angelatc

> Just noticed on Mitt's bio:  "Bain Capitol Investments"  These idiots at FOX can't even tell the difference between "capitol" and "capital" ...


Paul's did not mention that he was a MD. Apparently he made a career out of being a Libertarian candidate in 1988.

----------


## frasu

just remembered rudy ass kissing florida for the votes in 2000

----------


## SWATH

Yes the audience is stacked!  Look how he got ZERO applause from those near the front.  You could hear applause from a far distance in the very back, but no one in view even moved!  That is statistically significant!

----------


## Channing

> Okay, so when Ron Paul doesn't win can we take up arms and get this revolution moving?


We should attempt mass civil disodience before that.

----------


## ionlyknowy

young america isnt voting for your a@@

----------


## MsDoodahs

I think Ron was brilliant to bring up the dollar and rising cost of living, because while they may be terrified little whiney assed war mongers, I would bet a lot of them are investors and they KNOW he's the only one with the balls to even bring it up.

----------


## Gimme Some Truth

its bad when jokes get a bigger round of applause than some1 giving it to them straight about the dollar and how its value is the root factor in most of these mentioned problems .

They are ignorant, dumbed down fools. If i wasnt so angry id feel sorry for them.

----------


## austin356

> I'm in




x3

----------


## Primbs

Nice Paul response. Should he mention 55 trillion in unfunded liabilities vs. just the nine trillion national debt?

----------


## tsetsefly

omg, trade tariffs, omg omg, hahaha he wants to start another tariff war, that went so well back int he early 30's... hahahahahha

duncan hunter is really and idiot...

----------


## james1844

I'm not in, violence is unacceptable.

----------


## retrorepublican

Foreign policy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MGreen

Ugh, foreign policy next. I'm not sure my stomach can take all the warmongering against Iran.

----------


## MsDoodahs

I think we'll just leave.

Hate to, but I'm not into violence.

----------


## dt_

> Foreign policy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Get ready for more boo's for RP if he is asked any more questions.

----------


## SWATH

Uh Oh foreign policy coming up next.  Brace for impact!  There is going to be alot of boooos.

----------


## Ninja Homer

I'll have to watch it again to be sure, but I'm pretty positive that they faded up the volume on the crowd booing when Ron Paul was talking about ending the war in Iraq, and then they faded the crowd volume out when people were cheering when he was done speaking.

----------


## The Only Woj

based on this debate, I'm definitely voting Republican no matter what ... unless it's Giuliani. God help us if he's the candidate ... but this audience just shows how long we have to go to get Ron where he needs to be to win the nomination.

----------


## angelatc

I do not think Paul is having a very good night.

----------


## ape

> its bad when jokes get a bigger round of applause than some1 giving it to them straight about the dollar and how its value is the root factor in most of these mentioned problems .
> 
> They are ignorant, dumbed down fools. If i wasnt so angry id feel sorry for them.


I'll second that man, I felt Paul gave the most in depth answer yet the crowd barley responded. It's very distrurbing.

----------


## rpfreedom08

> I'm not in, violence is unacceptable.



I'm sure sure the american revolution couldn't have been won without it.  If there was a way then great but you can obviously see what happens when we have candidate that makes sense.  THe media, big government, etc... sensor him.  A peacefull revolution is great but it doesn't always work.

----------


## anotherone

> We should attempt mass civil disodience before that.


Yes to being civil, but we should still be ready.

Anyone who really wants liberty should consider joing the Free State Project.

It would help to join together in a local group.

----------


## dsentell

> I'm not in, violence is unacceptable.


Sorry James, but had our forefathers thought like you, we would never had had a country at all......

----------


## MsDoodahs

> Get ready for more boo's for RP if he is asked any more questions.


Ugh.

----------


## exomniac

> I'm not in, violence is unacceptable.


Our government has become nearly omnipotent. You can organize your rallies and write your letters to your senator; unfortunately our government doesn't give two half $#@!s about what we want anymore. Anyone in Washington can be bought, and when it's gotten to that point, what other choice do we have?

----------


## Magsec

Woooooo local commercials!
Some guy is has having a pseudo-sexual fantasy about his big ol' pickup lol.

----------


## retrorepublican

> Get ready for more boo's for RP if he is asked any more questions.


I'll be cheering him on! I consider myself part of the audience.

----------


## wfd40

DR Paul needs  to take this audience on in a reasoned way... talk to them straight - show them the light... 

Forget answering directly to Hume and co.

----------


## Gimme Some Truth

get ready for another hypothetical Iran nuke question....

----------


## Mastiff

It's easy to criticize from here, but would Paul come off better if he suggested specific solutions instead of always pointing out what's wrong?  Or at least, instead of saying "get government out of X", say "give people control of X"?

----------


## OceanMachine7

> It's easy to criticize from here, but would Paul come off better if he suggested specific solutions instead of always pointing out what's wrong?  Or at least, instead of saying "get government out of X", say "give people control of X"?


Probably

----------


## Channing

> Our government has become nearly omnipotent. You can organize your rallies and write your letters to your senator; unfortunately our government doesn't give two half $#@!s about what we want anymore. Anyone in Washington can be bought, and when it's gotten to that point, what other choice do we have?


Violence is not necessary. All we have to do is stop giving our cooperation. There are many things that can be done such as a general strike or refusing to pay taxes.

----------


## Electric Church

oh no...another "dangerous person"

----------


## MGreen

Guuuuuuuys, sovereign nations don't like it when we walk all over them! We have to do something about this!!

----------


## STA654

Note to Mccain: Czechoslovakia no longer exists.

----------


## CoreyBowen999

Lets Expand Natooo

----------


## TruckinMike

When America is so stupid... will Ron's response style really matter...???

----------


## Geronimo

Enough of the Ronald Regan name dropping.

----------


## STA654

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay for missile defense!

----------


## Malakai0

Note to Rudy: lol increase our military. draft?

Oh and a functioning missle defense system is still fantasy.

----------


## ionlyknowy

bigger govt.

----------


## braeden0613

terrible answer from rudy....expand nato? wtf

----------


## Electric Church

expand...carry a big stick....let's take on the world....hehehehehehehe

----------


## Geronimo

10 more minutes of this hell.

----------


## chinaCat

wtf! did Rudy just say that we need to increase military spending. With what money?

----------


## MsDoodahs

Have americans always been this ignorant?  I thought that we used to be smarter...

----------


## rpfreedom08

holy $#@!in' $#@!, I'm tired of all this military talk.  Is this all that America has to offer now?  war?  Common people can't we see failure around the corner if war is the only thing we think about?  I for one would not fight in any war for this country unless it's a revolution.

----------


## tsetsefly

i think fred is senile, what the hell did he just say? did he even answer the question...

----------


## CJP

> Okay, so when Ron Paul doesn't win can we take up arms and get this revolution moving?


Whoa buddy!  If we can't win, let the idiots have more big government / big brother for a while longer.  Serves 'em right.  

But we should keep moving the debate.  So when it does all crashing down, people might remember what we said and embrace freedom again.  It would be better if we won (politically) first, but this is the second best scenario -- because the alternative is a great leap in government power following the crash, as happened after the Great Depression.

The 3rd best thing, after 1. winning now and 2. winning later, is some sort of political separation under federalism -- like that promoted by the Free State Project. 

The worst thing we could contemplate is a movement toward armed revolution _when the public is not behind us_.  It is the worst choice for one simple reason -- as things stand now, such a movement is guaranteed to fail.  (Not because it isn't justified.)  Worse, the public would then, for generations, associate freedom lovers with violence.

----------


## MsDoodahs

> wtf! did Rudy just say that we need to increase military spending. With what money?


The money that Ben is going to print for him?

----------


## exomniac

> holy $#@!in' $#@!, I'm tired of all this military talk.  Is this all that America has to offer now?  war?  Common people can't we see failure around the corner if war is the only thing we think about?  I for one would not fight in any war for this country unless it's a revolution.


+4

----------


## Geronimo

Ron just motioned to speak before Huck was called on. They'd better call on him next.

----------


## Stacey S

Am I living in a nightmare?How can guliani actually be representing the party. Maybe when I wake up tomorrowI'll realize it was all be a terrible dream.
We live in a country with citizens who need the government to save them from the boogey man. Unfortunatley they are voting for the devil. HELP!!!

----------


## apropos

> Have americans always been this ignorant? I thought that we used to be smarter...


We used to be...

----------


## braeden0613

boos again...kill this audience

----------


## I Am Weasel

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Booing???

----------


## Channing

Kurds won't fight the PKK. They're their own people.

----------


## Tina

What in the hell is up with that audience???  It's blowing my mind.

----------


## CoreyBowen999

This audience is messed up..

----------


## twister5400

my god... are these people all crazy?

----------


## tsetsefly

lol people are so stupid... great answer from paul btw, cool and said it like it was...

----------


## I Am Weasel

We need to find out what on earth has happened tonight.. somebody in Florida find out...

----------


## nbhadja

HOW THE HELL CAN YOU BOO AT THAT ANSWER????????????? These audience members should be jailed for being such idiots.

----------


## Man from La Mancha

> What in the hell is up with that audience???  It's blowing my mind.


It's Fox picked

.

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

We have to do a better job of stacking these debates with our people.

But I think this is the last debate anyways.

----------


## MsDoodahs

Boycott Florida.

Time to put a hurtin' on 'em.

----------


## frasu

man oh man... the public in Florida is weird... booing? SOB, this is no fking cabaret

----------


## StateofTrance

Audience or Nuisance? 

Voters Decide!

----------


## Electric Church

this crowd is definitly staged...total crap.

----------


## 10thAmendmentMan

As Bill Mayer said, audience comes from the Latin "to listen." They really need to shut up.

----------


## chinaCat

oh god, another why are you a republican question.

----------


## Man from La Mancha

Same question from months ago

.

----------


## Channing

Always the same trick question.

----------


## braeden0613

tell them ron...cant wait for this audience reaction

----------


## Geronimo

Great question! Great answer!

----------


## mtbaird5687

Great answer from Paul.

----------


## silverhandorder

Ron Paul HOME RUN!

----------


## MGreen

Woo, applause for failing to prevent genocide! LET'S HEAR IT!!

I think Paul should bring up the Cuban Missile Crisis instead of talking hypotheticals. We got really pissed when the Soviets tried to put nukes in Cuba, so it should be understandable why Turkey and Iran are responding to our intervention and base-building in Iraq.

----------


## Trassin

I "heart" Ron Paul.

----------


## apropos

Great answer. Forces them to think.

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

Congressman Paul sure showed the neo-cons!  Nominate me or Republicans will lose next year!

----------


## Tina

> It's Fox picked
> 
> .


It has to be.  It's the only thing that makes sense.

----------


## dt_

Guys don't forget to vote for Ron Paul in the text message poll!!

----------


## rpfreedom08

Gooooooooo Paul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## I Am Weasel

Well, we all have to remind ourselves, these people in Florida are the same mindset of those around Louisiana after Katrina. They all want the government to take care of them.

----------


## StateofTrance

Seems like a set-up audience plug. $#@!ers1

----------


## Channing

Why are they booing? That was a good answer.

----------


## Stacey S

My heart is in my throat.

----------


## Original_Intent

Yep that was his best response so far. That was the Paul moment.

----------


## retrorepublican

Awesome answer from Paul!

----------


## MsDoodahs

China and Russia will kick our ass so hard if we $#@! with Iran and Rudy is a damned moron if he thinks otherwise.

----------


## twister5400

that really was very good

----------


## tsetsefly

another great answer, lol people are befudled(sp) when they hear paul say limited government, spending personal liberty and then  limited foreign intervention, lol ....

----------


## Primbs

Kick ass answer for Ron Paul.

Brought up Ike, Nixon etc. Good Stuff. Should be recorded.

----------


## MsDoodahs

> Why are they booing? That was a good answer.


They're booing because they're ignorant.

----------


## Magsec

Yea the Republicans and Democrats have exchanged their foreign policies.  Every Republican who supports the war isn't a true Republican.

----------


## STA654

vv good answer from the doctor.

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

Rudy gets a full extra minute on every answer!

----------


## Man from La Mancha

October surprise. It was set up with Bush

.

----------


## alien

> Guys don't forget to vote for Ron Paul in the text message poll!!


What is the text number? Jack asses do not have it up.

----------


## Electric Church

> Why are they booing? That was a good answer.


They rounded up people from the CIA, the pentagon, Blackwater and Halliburton and placed them in the audience.

----------


## Stacey S

What's the text # and how do you do it?

----------


## I Am Weasel

Screw this... I'm giving the last of my money to his campaign. FOX, you jerks

----------


## Geronimo

> Rudy gets a full extra minute on every answer!


I hope someone takes the time to go back and time each alloted response time.

*Voting Time!!*

----------


## mvent2

Someone should nuke Florida so the average IQ of the human race goes up.

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

Another debate, another win for Ron Paul!  He nailed the health care and the last question about Republicans!  Text R5!

----------


## Man from La Mancha

Fox you too!!

.

----------


## StateofTrance

See you in Iowa where Ron Paul will PWN you new-cons!

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

Text message to 36288, Message: "R5"

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

Let's ask the neo-con plants about what they thought of the debate!

----------


## Lyn

As a resident of FL I am so ashamed of this audience.  I want to go crawl under a rock after I throw up.

----------


## DJ RP

> Yea the Republicans and Democrats have exchanged their foreign policies.  Every Republican who supports the war isn't a true Republican.


We're at war with Eurasia. We've always been at war with Eurasia

----------


## StumbleBum7

when u guys know the # to text plz post it... im on my PC soi cant watch that hannity show to find out

----------


## Trassin

What do I text to vote for Ron Paul?  Just his name?

----------


## mvent2

*Text R5 to 36288*

----------


## Lyn

I already have plans to move to NH and get the hell out of here (FL) as soon as possible. This state sucks!

----------


## MGreen

Someone needs to shut the fat guy up.

Living under Clinton was hell?

----------


## Man from La Mancha

I never sent a text message on my cell phone , how do I do it?

.

----------


## dt_

Text your vote to *FNCTV* (36288)

The text message to send for Ron Paul is *R5*

----------


## margomaps

This audience confirmed my suspicion that this country is turning into an idiocracy.

----------


## angelatc

> It's easy to criticize from here, but would Paul come off better if he suggested specific solutions instead of always pointing out what's wrong?  Or at least, instead of saying "get government out of X", say "give people control of X"?


Yes. The other candidates were doing that, and Paul was still speaking in generalities.

----------


## J4ck

...man i'm pissed...but whatever, Ron exposed their marxist agenda.

----------


## Pedro TT

> As a resident of FL I am so ashamed of this audience.  I want to go crawl under a rock after I throw up.


I'm totally with you on that.

----------


## Trassin

Voted!

----------


## StumbleBum7

> *Text R5 to 36288*



thanks sent

----------


## American

Is there anything in the Constitution that we can force a state out of the Union?

I swear Florida has some Fcuked up people, I mean these people seem scared out of there whits with this war on terror, there rationale is just out of this world.

----------


## CoreyBowen999

LOL. They asked who they thought Rudy won. 5 out of 25 raised there hand and he said there you go. Rudy Won lol.

----------


## braeden0613

yeah and then that one guy said he gave clear answers...are you kidding me?

----------


## Tina

> I never sent a text message on my cell phone , how do I do it?
> 
> .


You are going to have to find the text messaging on your phone.  type in R5 then type in the number.

----------


## STA654

LOL @ focus group.


"I think John Mccain has what it takes to do the job, but he can't sell it"

WTF!

didn;t make enough stupid jokes as guliani?

----------


## frasu

> Text message to 36288, Message: "R5"


text message to 36288, Message: "R5"

----------


## ionlyknowy

Hahahah

----------


## The Only Woj

what? how did Rudy benefit from the debate when FOUR people raised their hands?

----------


## atthegates

if that audience represents todays modern day republican party, i'm actually frightened. that was the most hostile audience to ron paul's message and frankly im still shocked at their reaction. do you guys think that that audience represents the majority of republicans? if so, i worry about paul's chances.

----------


## Mastiff

> *Text R5 to 36288*


"Destination phone does not support messaging".  Is this a US cellular thing again?

----------


## American

> what? how did Rudy benefit from the debate when FOUR people raised their hands?


That the math they do in Florida, dont you see how that works? 4 out of 25 thats a majority

----------


## ionlyknowy

Hannity and G man are about to make out...lol

----------


## ionlyknowy

because they are trying to push illegal immigration to the back burners because they know that nothing will ever be done about it...

----------


## Trassin

What did Rudy just say at the end of his interview?  I wasn't really paying attention.

----------


## TruckinMike

Hannitys a CFR lover anyway regardless of his illegal stance. It all a show.

----------


## mvent2

First they ignore you (first Fux debate, Ron got hardly any time)
Then they ridicule you (previous Fux debate, Rudy snickering and "we should take our marching orders from Al Qaeda")
Then they fight you (this Fux debate, sheeple audience structured to boo Ron's intelligent answers)
Then you win.

----------


## atthegates

Although that audience was filled with a bunch of neocon fools, I'm glad Paul actually got a fair amount of questions. now why cant tancredo and hunter just drop the $#@! out?

----------


## TruckinMike

*Post more signs!!!*

----------


## alien

> First they ignore you (first Fux debate, Ron got hardly any time)
> Then they ridicule you (previous Fux debate, Rudy snickering and "we should take our marching orders from Al Qaeda")
> Then they fight you (this Fux debate, sheeple audience structured to boo Ron's intelligent answers)
> Then you win.


That is right. Do not let one debate allow us to fold and give in. We are still out there hitting the streets, and raising money an support. Remember the November the 5th pledge. We will make history and I am giving.

----------


## MGreen

Sorry, I'm only half listening, but is Giuliani saying he would support an amendment banning gay marriage if enough states were to allow it?

----------


## enjoiskaterguy

ok people....if you think Ron paul won the debate....*TEXT R5 to 36288* for the post debate poll.

----------


## Cowlesy

I don't think this was a good debate.  On a good note, there is football and obviously Indians/Sox game on tonight (which I am watching).

This debate didn't matter in my opinion. Go ahead and throw stones, but all the voters who we need still aren't paying attention.

----------


## Jive Dadson

> ok people....if you think Ron paul won the debate....*TEXT R5 to 36288* for the post debate poll.


Are you quite sure the code is R5?  Have they said that on the TV TONIGHT?

----------


## Trassin

For some reason I thought I heard Rudy say something about an " OB-GYN" at the end of his interview?

----------


## alien

> *Post more signs!!!*


i just ordered car magnets, signs, car flags, t-shirts.

BTW, is that your pup in the picture?

----------


## paulaholic

> I don't think this was a good debate.  On a good note, there is football and obviously Indians/Sox game on tonight (which I am watching).
> 
> This debate didn't matter in my opinion. Go ahead and throw stones, but all the voters who we need still aren't paying attention.


It was a great debate, but the plant audience is what hurt us.

----------


## BillyDkid

> Are you quite sure the code is R5?  Have they said that on the TV TONIGHT?


yes, yes, yes.

----------


## Eroberer

Can someone with more than a handful of posts confirm the R5 designation.  Thank you.

----------


## Jive Dadson

Please, someone answer this question.  I've been trying for an hour to find out how to vote.

Are you quite sure the code is R5? Have they said that on the TV TONIGHT?

----------


## CoreyBowen999

It is R5.

----------


## grapplerkepp

> Please, someone answer this question.  I've been trying for an hour to find out how to vote.
> 
> Are you quite sure the code is R5? Have they said that on the TV TONIGHT?


Yes!

----------


## Jive Dadson

I just got confirmation from a second trusted source. R5.

----------


## TruckinMike

Yes thats my dog parker...  here the link all about him.http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=20373

----------


## Ninja Homer

> Please, someone answer this question.  I've been trying for an hour to find out how to vote.
> 
> Are you quite sure the code is R5? Have they said that on the TV TONIGHT?


Yes, "R5" to 36288.

----------


## cswake

> It was a great debate, but the plant audience is what hurt us.


I'm not so sure. We're going for the ~70% of Americans that want the war to end. Paul stood up to a harsh and humiliating response and it made him look resolute in his beliefs to end the war. I say the "staged" audience will backfire on the establishment.

----------


## ConstitutionGal

This has GOT to be the worst audience of anything like this I've EVER seen.  If this is a true representation of the American people, tonight I'm actually ashamed to call myself one and truly got to see what so much of the world now hates us!

It was a tad bit amusing to listen to all those 'top tier' candidates trying to spout Dr. Paul's stances on so many different issues.  Of course, they couldn't back up the rhetoric if their lives depended on it but, it was sort of amusing, nonetheless.

The only big problem I can see out of this is with the people who didn't watch the first debates. They will have NO idea that all the constitutional answers were being given by Dr. Paul before the rest of the field had even thought about them.  Potential down-side for our team there.

----------


## rpfreedom08

I don't know about you guys but he hit a couple home runs and he ended on a grand slam so I don't care who says this was a bad debate (I know it was one sided) but he rest of the world was watching not just these few that where there.  I tell you with the last answer Ron Paul will get alot of support.  He was the only one that didn't preach WAR!  He will stand out just like he does in every other debate there is.  The only thing that is differant from the last one is he was able to end with a grand slam witch is the best thing you can do in one of these debates.

----------


## ConstitutionGal

Just tried to hit the offical campaign site and it appears to be down....anyone else having problems with it?

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

The booing just goes to show you how brainwashed these people are and how much the Republican Party has changed.  Paul tried to tell them that Bush ran on this foreign policy just 8 years ago and that the Republicans are now Democrats.  It's a shame what our country has become.  We must win!

----------


## rpfreedom08

yeah I was going to report the same thing.  Either that is a good thing because so many people want to look him up or it's a bad thing because hey can't see it!  Arg that sucks!  But I think in a way it's a good thing.

----------


## murph

Yes, ronpaul2008.com is down because of so many people wanting to check him out!!!

----------


## TruckinMike

We need 60,000 of these.... get 'R dun!!

Come on MEET UPS -- where are you???

----------


## CoreyBowen999

ROn paul got 39% in the text vote!

----------


## murph

38%  for RP, 19% for Huck and then all the rest ....

----------


## Ozwest

His last answer will get a lot of air time because of the booing. It is all good!

----------


## wfd40

> I'm not so sure. We're going for the ~70% of Americans that want the war to end. Paul stood up to a harsh and humiliating response and it made him look resolute in his beliefs to end the war. I say the "staged" audience will backfire on the establishment.


Quoted for TRUTH!

I agree whole-heartily. Dr. Paul's reasoned answers amid a caucaphany of boos will play amazingly in the long term

All of those "funny" one liners that got cheers will not hold up in the long run (re: YouTube, political blogs etc.)

----------


## chinaCat

> ROn paul got 39% in the text vote!


what does everyone else have?

----------


## rpfreedom08

oh what he's winning?  NIce!

----------


## Electric Church

they're stacking the deck

----------


## MGreen

Bwahahahahaha, Frank Luntz is an idiot.

Nobody in a room of 25 people picked by FOX News thinks Ron Paul won the debate. Paul is doomed!

----------


## devil21

Back to the "stacked" focus group lol.  Fox, your shenanigans are so obvious its not funny.

----------


## braeden0613

how many thought ron paul won the debate?? no hands...thanks alot

----------


## CoreyBowen999

haha. they probably ask them who they hate before they let them in

----------


## cascade77

*Hope for the World!*

I am from Austria. A few weeks ago - whilst surfing the waves of the internet - I began to discover something that flipped my life all over at once.
I learned about a few pieces of paper and a compassionate man advocating them. Well - needless to say - it was all about the "Constitution of the United States of America" and the "Bill of Rights". I've once learned about them in school, but forgot about it too soon. I forgot about it, because reality did not reflect anything about it in the recent history of the U.S. and because, after all, I was no American. But now I am! I have joined the revolution and it feels like my mind had been lifted by an unknown force. To give it a name - I'd call it "Hope"!
Hope - that this world will be a better place to live in, for everyone - regardless of any manmade differences. As Ron puts it so nicely: "Liberty is simple" - all it takes for it to come into reality - is us having courage and faith!
But this are tough times. Fear is undermining courage and it is everywhere. Put on the TV, read the papers or just look in the eyes of relatives, friends and neighbours. It's fear staring at you. We have to overcome fear, by starting to believe in ourselves again!
I do so now! And all it took was a man from Texas! And I find this somehow ironic, since another Texan is on the verge of tearing my world into a Word War. This must stop and so I join You, my fellow revolutionaries. And I will do everything in my power, to bring others to our band. Whatever it may take!
As an Austrian, I feel a strong historic obligation to do so, because by doing so I am able to overcome the long and dark shadows of my ancestors.
I'm gratefull and blessed, now that I have found a cause to stand for and nobody will ever be able to take that away from me! Thanks Ron!

----------


## tsetsefly

lol the fat idiot that said paul is crazy liked the huckster of all people, haha, him and hunter where the biggest idiots...

----------


## CoreyBowen999

> *Hope for the World!*
> 
> I am from Austria. A few weeks ago - whilst surfing the waves of the internet - I began to discover something that flipped my life all over at once.
> I learned about a few pieces of paper and a compassionate man advocating them. Well - needless to say - it was all about the "Constitution of the United States of America" and the "Bill of Rights". I've once learned about them in school, but forgot about it too soon. I forgot about it, because reality did not reflect anything about it in the recent history of the U.S. and because, after all, I was no American. But now I am! I have joined the revolution and it feels like my mind had been lifted by an unknown force. To give it a name - I'd call it "Hope"!
> Hope - that this world will be a better place to live in, for everyone - regardless of any manmade differences. As Ron puts it so nicely: "Liberty is simple" - all it takes for it to come into reality - is us having courage and faith!
> But this are tough times. Fear is undermining courage and it is everywhere. Put on the TV, read the papers or just look in the eyes of relatives, friends and neighbours. It's fear staring at you. We have to overcome fear, by starting to believe in ourselves again!
> I do so now! And all it took was a man from Texas! And I find this somehow ironic, since another Texan is on the verge of tearing my world into a Word War. This must stop and so I join You, my fellow revolutionaries. And I will do everything in my power, to bring others to our band. Whatever it may take!
> As an Austrian, I feel a strong historic obligation to do so, because by doing so I am able to overcome the long and dark shadows of my ancestors.
> I'm gratefull and blessed, now that I have found a cause to stand for and nobody will ever be able to take that away from me! Thanks Ron!


welcome. Glad to have you on board

----------


## braeden0613

> haha. they probably ask them who they hate before they let them in


no kidding..who hates ron paul?? come on in!!!

----------


## alien

It happened again!!!!!!!!! Ron PAUL is first in texting and I tried to vote twice just to see if you can stack the vote and of course you can not. Paul will win the primary!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Geronimo

> *Hope for the World!*
> 
> I am from Austria. A few weeks ago - whilst surfing the waves of the internet - I began to discover something that flipped my life all over at once.
> I learned about a few pieces of paper and a compassionate man advocating them. Well - needless to say - it was all about the "Constitution of the United States of America" and the "Bill of Rights". I've once learned about them in school, but forgot about it too soon. I forgot about it, because reality did not reflect anything about it in the recent history of the U.S. and because, after all, I was no American. But now I am! I have joined the revolution and it feels like my mind had been lifted by an unknown force. To give it a name - I'd call it "Hope"!
> Hope - that this world will be a better place to live in, for everyone - regardless of any manmade differences. As Ron puts it so nicely: "Liberty is simple" - all it takes for it to come into reality - is us having courage and faith!
> But this are tough times. Fear is undermining courage and it is everywhere. Put on the TV, read the papers or just look in the eyes of relatives, friends and neighbours. It's fear staring at you. We have to overcome fear, by starting to believe in ourselves again!
> I do so now! And all it took was a man from Texas! And I find this somehow ironic, since another Texan is on the verge of tearing my world into a Word War. This must stop and so I join You, my fellow revolutionaries. And I will do everything in my power, to bring others to our band. Whatever it may take!
> As an Austrian, I feel a strong historic obligation to do so, because by doing so I am able to overcome the long and dark shadows of my ancestors.
> I'm gratefull and blessed, now that I have found a cause to stand for and nobody will ever be able to take that away from me! Thanks Ron!


Welcome aboard. Perhaps you might want to start a new thread, introducing yourself.

----------


## alien

Hannity the moron was stumbling all over when it happened.

----------


## Carson

Worse most bias debate yet.

In my opinion.

I'm more than a little troubled by the people in the audience that support all of the wars. 

I'm afraid everyone won't understand what Doctor Ron Paul is talking about until it is to late.

Even the follow up of the debate is pro the One World Order crowd.

The Honorable Tom Tancredo also  got a little common sense throw into the debate. 

Still the country is being sold out and they talk about things like these thing will still matter. I'm not seeing it at the rate we are going.

Has anyone else noticed that we always get corralled into a war just at the peaks of our population growth? It happened with the baby boomers population buldge and now with the bulge of the baby boomers children. This could be just the way it has been throughout history when things get a little crowded. Then again as an American when has there not been one?


_Mother nature gave us many of our traits but she lets us pick our own teeth.

-From a chick in an old movie_

----------


## frasu

man, huckabee got a lot of love in Florida

----------


## alien

We need to hammer Foxs email for saying we are stacking the vote.

----------


## ConstitutionGal

> We need to hammer Foxs email for saying we are stacking the vote.


Guess it's too bad that the other candidates don't have the good Doctor's grassroots support network!!  ....on second thought....no it's not!

----------


## Primbs

Ron Paul website is still over whelmed. Such a great thing.

----------


## American

This debate wasnt the best debate for RP but it was still good, I do agree RP needs to be more definitive in his replies.

Florida is the exception to the rule, RP has a strong meetup group but maybe this country needs to total collapse for any real change takes place. Thats what history says, I hope thats not true.

----------


## ConstitutionGal

Noticed that.  I just tried it again..I'm so darned mad that I'd thought I'd donate to cheer myself up!!

I'm having trouble getting dailypaul to load too...ah well....I'm hoping against all hope that these are good things..

----------


## Carson

Doctor Ron Paul is just trying to give America the medicine it needs.

It will be much worse if we wait until later.

----------


## murph

RP slipping to 35% and Huck at 21% ...

----------


## alien

Ron Paul is way ahead on text polls. 35% Huckabee next @ 22% then Guli @ 12%

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Magsec

Have those blood pressure pills handy, RP's next on Hannity/Colmes, best not to get an aneurysm prior to the primaries.

----------


## rpfreedom08

Someone post a huge thread on voting!

----------


## ConstitutionGal

Somebody pinch me!!!  I just heard Sean Hannity being CIVIL to Dr. Paul!!!!    Dr. Paul made some GREAT comments and Hannity didn't try to talk over him!!!  Maybe Hannity is FINALLY getting the message that we will NOT tolerate him treating Dr. Paul like some kind of idiot any more!!  It's a good night in the neighborhood..

...darned but I feel better now!!  

I'll feel even better when I can get the campaign site to load so I can make another donation!!

----------

